# Da Driveler is Alive & Well.......#175



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

ok, gotta find the music..........


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2015)

Heathens I say! You're all heathens!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Heathens I say! You're all heathens!


we learned from the Original!


----------



## snookdoctor (May 19, 2015)

Every time I come over here to see some dribblins.......hadn't seen a basketball yet.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> we learned from the Original!


  :Cool:


snookdoctor said:


> Every time I come over here to see some dribblins.......hadn't seen a basketball yet.



Day late and a dollar short


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> Every time I come over here to see some dribblins.......hadn't seen a basketball yet.


just for you, snook!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

motoboatin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Snowbabe !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2015)

Hey Quack!  how's you and Ms Dawn doin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Quack!  how's you and Ms Dawn doin?





Us heathens are well, you heathens okay ??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Us heathens are well, you heathens okay ??



We heathens are doin A-ok  

Going to get the kids fishing soon. Having a tough time finding a decent public fishing place by us other then Sandy Creek or Commerce watershed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We heathens are doin A-ok
> 
> Going to get the kids fishing soon. Having a tough time finding a decent public fishing place by us other then Sandy Creek or Commerce watershed





Wish you heathenzz were closer, I'd hook ya up !!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2015)

Leroy, it rained to the south of us and to the north of us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Won't be long.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2015)

I'm parched.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We heathens are doin A-ok
> 
> Going to get the kids fishing soon. Having a tough time finding a decent public fishing place by us other then Sandy Creek or Commerce watershed



Fort Yargo or Bear Creek


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

Ready for a  myself!


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2015)

thanks


----------



## snookdoctor (May 19, 2015)

Thanks, Keebs.
I geeya a 3 pointer for that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Oh yeahhhhhhhh . . .


Used to have Marvin and Barry White on the 8 track, oh my Laaaaawd, good times with many a gal listening to these guyzzz . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Pack 'o matches under the 8 track . .


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

snookdoctor said:


> Thanks, Keebs.
> I geeya a 3 pointer for that.


If'n there'd been a 3 pt line when I was playin, ain't no telling how many points I woulda had, I was too short to drive to the basket, I took all the long shots!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> Used to have Marvin and Barry White on the 8 track, oh my Laaaaawd, good times with many a gal listening to these guyzzz . .


 Love me some Marvin Gay & Barry White!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2015)

oh crap.....da silly knee grow is posting his videos again


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2015)

big ol' shower and no some sunshine


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> If'n there'd been a 3 pt line when I was playin, ain't no telling how many points I woulda had, I was too short to drive to the basket, I took all the long shots!
> 
> Love me some Marvin Gay & Barry White!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> big ol' shower and no some sunshine



hfh?


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


~~_tingly_~~


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ~~_tingly_~~






All ova ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

I'd go thru a pack 'o matches on a Sat night boostin up the 8 track so it wouldn't skip . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All ova ???


 of course!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

Time to fly!  Bye!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Keebs . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2015)

Hey mill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey mill





Hiya Louie !!! 



Gotta get busy cookin for da wife . .  Ribeyes, fried mushrooms, salat, Texas toast, baked taters etc


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fort Yargo or Bear Creek


I forgot bout those! Thanks! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Louie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get busy cookin for da wife . .  Ribeyes, fried mushrooms, salat, Texas toast, baked taters etc


I'll be down in a jiffy! Save me some


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2015)

Afternoon, back on night shift


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2015)

Oh.My.Gawd.............. 49 applicants for my coworkers job........... ya'll just pray I get someone I can get along with and will actually *work*, PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2015)

prayers sent Keebs  






















But that last part is going to be hard to find


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2015)

I'm all alone


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2015)

Guess bog took his 40th something and decided not to work tonite


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Guess bog took his 40th something and decided not to work tonite



I'm werkin.... Birfday is a ways away ... I was just thinking about having a big ol chin greasin an a beer drankin that day!


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm werkin.... Birfday is a ways away ... I was just thinking about having a big ol chin greasin an a beer drankin that day!



Sounds goot, but I couldn't make it atlanter is in the way


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds goot, but I couldn't make it atlanter is in the way



They gots a bunch of trails cut through and around atlanter hoss!


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Alright I'll see if I can make it, let me know when and where. Also if it'll be alright to bring Lil Wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Alright I'll see if I can make it, let me know when and where. Also if it'll be alright to bring Lil Wy



Is Lil Wy the DD?


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is Lil Wy the DD?



Usually yes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Usually yes



Then I might hitch a ride as you pass my trailer going to the chin greasing.


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then I might hitch a ride as you pass my trailer going to the chin greasing.



Not sure how them big city cops gone feel about a 10 yo driving thru but we'll see


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Not sure how them big city cops gone feel about a 10 yo driving thru but we'll see



back roads it shall be.

Coffee is done brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff and Gobblin.

Dang white screen drove me crazy this morning.  Just sitting around and waiting, waiting, and waiting made me mad SO I decided to "wash " a load of laundry instead, read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, start packing my suitcase again etc.


Gobblin, I do need to grab a cup or three of that fresh brewed coffee though.  




PS:  Word on the street is that Lil Wy is really a very good driver !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

morning EE,

where you traveling to?


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Good morning GW and EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2015)

Gonna go up tomorrow to the Gainesville/Pendergrass area to take care of a customer and then leave there and get on I-85 and go to Charlotte for a long weekend.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning GW and EE.




Wycliff, is it true that Lil Wy already has his Nascar drivers license ?????


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wycliff, is it true that Lil Wy already has his Nascar drivers license ?????



Nah he's still dirt track only


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2015)

Well Quack would be proud of me.....my load of laundry is washed, dried, and completed and is back on hangers again in the closet and NOT a single sock was washed morning !!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nah he's still dirt track only




Something tells me that he has a very good driving instructor that gives him lots of assistance etc !!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

safety meeting this morning


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Bog must be busy throwing water balloons this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bog must be busy throwing water balloons this morning



pretty sure he isn't pulling wires.


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gonna go up tomorrow to the Gainesville/Pendergrass area to take care of a customer and then leave there and get on I-85 and go to Charlotte for a long weekend.



You going to the Gainesville/Pendergrass Park?


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

Mornin............. off to do the payroll, ya'll get your time turned in asap!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2015)

Morning, busy busy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2015)

Well, Since Jeffro is on the road traveling and can't fish now so I thought that I would go fishing in his honor today instead.  I got me a new fishing rig set-up that is guaranteed to catch lots of fish.   I bet some fried fish surely would taste good later today.  Of course, it might take a couple of days to get your hearing back !!!!!!

ps:  I think that I have actually seen these two Darwin Award winners before and I could have sworn that I saw a GON sticker on their vehicle too !!!!

Heck, I bet they both talk in a "Tenor Voice" now too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

Won't be long now!


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Won't be long now!



What did you cut it off


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, Since Jeffro is on the road traveling and can't fish now so I thought that I would go fishing in his honor today instead.  I got me a new fishing rig set-up that is guaranteed to catch lots of fish.   I bet some fried fish surely would taste good later today.  Of course, it might take a couple of days to get your hearing back !!!!!!
> 
> ps:  I think that I have actually seen these two Darwin Award winners before and I could have sworn that I saw a GON sticker on their vehicle too !!!!
> 
> Heck, I bet they both talk in a "Tenor Voice" now too.



dang....it's a wonder it didn't kill them


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............. off to do the payroll, ya'll get your time turned in asap!



I had 80 howas last week make sure you mail me my check


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I had 80 howas last week make sure you mail me my check



I think I had 60.....but I'm salary


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, Since Jeffro is on the road traveling and can't fish now so I thought that I would go fishing in his honor today instead.  I got me a new fishing rig set-up that is guaranteed to catch lots of fish.   I bet some fried fish surely would taste good later today.  Of course, it might take a couple of days to get your hearing back !!!!!!
> 
> ps:  I think that I have actually seen these two Darwin Award winners before and I could have sworn that I saw a GON sticker on their vehicle too !!!!
> 
> Heck, I bet they both talk in a "Tenor Voice" now too.





rydert said:


> dang....it's a wonder it didn't kill them




I bet they couldn't hear for a week


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> I think I had 60.....but I'm salary



idjit


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> idjit



I agree......

it has its perks......just haven't figured them out yet...


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

Wy?


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> idjit



I was up your way yesterday......I was gonna stop by and say hey....cause I figured you would know what it meant


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> I agree......
> 
> it has its perks......just haven't figured them out yet...





We're salary + and I like that






rydert said:


> I was up your way yesterday......I was gonna stop by and say hey....cause I figured you would know what it meant








You should have I was off and bored ta deaf


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I had 80 howas last week make sure you mail me my check


be watchin for it!


rydert said:


> I think I had 60.....but I'm salary


I sent it in any way, we'll see................


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> be watchin for it!
> 
> I sent it in any way, we'll see................



 thanks


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

good nite


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good nite


Schweet dreams!

Lunch call:
sketti, bread stick & sweet tea...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

hi.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

Pulled pork sammich wiff some NChb sauce and some onion and cucumber soaked in vinegar.  <-------water


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

no lunch,  blood test this afternoon.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no lunch,  blood test this afternoon.



I gotta get one next Wednesday


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.


well hi there yourself..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pulled pork sammich wiff some NChb sauce and some onion and cucumber soaked in vinegar.  <-------water


 I LOVE onion & cucumbers in vinegar!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> no lunch,  blood test this afternoon.





rydert said:


> I gotta get one next Wednesday


 what is wrong wiff you guys?!?!?!? is it contagious?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2015)

Grillt sausage , fried potato's and squash out the garden. Cukes in vinegar with salt. mmmmm good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

This has been a long week and I've been off work since 1am Friday night and don't hafta go back til Sat night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

Keebs thanks for the text you sent Dawn, meant alot to her.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2015)

Keebs=goot folk


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This has been a long week and I've been off work since 1am Friday night and don't hafta go back til Sat night.


I wouldn't know how to act with time off like that.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs thanks for the text you sent Dawn, meant alot to her.


 me some Dawn!


rydert said:


> Keebs=goot folk


~blushing~ just know how it feels to loose a NaNa........... I miss both my grannys to this day and we won't EVEN get started 'bout my Papa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

They gonna be some serious cannonballin going on today. It's HOT out there.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gonna be some serious cannonballin going on today. It's HOT out there.


 I still don't have mine ready...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I still don't have mine ready...............



Whatcha gotta do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

Bout that time.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha gotta do


get the rain water out of it so I can move it around some more & get the liner straightened out better........... that's such a pain!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout that time.


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Slow in hera tooday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Slow in hera tooday



Well stir up the pot.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Slow in hera tooday





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well stir up the pot.


well, who's gonna start sumthin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, who's gonna start sumthin?



keebsistoobusywithpayrolltovisitustoday.    










getting out of here while the getting is good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

hey keebsmissmamaandsweetthing

do you get any say on which of the 46 applicants get at least interviewed?


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsistoobusywithpayrolltovisitustoday.
> 
> 
> 
> getting out of here while the getting is good.


sheesh, that was sooo this morning!


gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebsmissmamaandsweetthing
> 
> do you get any say on which of the 46 applicants get at least interviewed?


49............. I think it will be whittled down to about 3..........

ok, it's time to skee-daddle!


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, who's gonna start sumthin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> sheesh, that was sooo this morning!
> 
> 49............. I think it will be whittled down to about 3..........
> 
> ok, it's time to skee-daddle!



but no one has posted much today so it is still fresh.

then you asked for the pot to be stirred and you skee-daddle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

Had some young chics laying out by the pool today, DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG !!!  I b lubbin some youngunz, but you know you're old when they call you Mista Mill...


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had some young chics laying out by the pool today, DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG !!!  I b lubbin some youngunz, but you know you're old when they call you Mista Mill...


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

everyone done disappeared in da driveler


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

all


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

alone


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

in..


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

hera


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

guess I'll go read a book


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2015)

Haaay


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay



About time you show up


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> About time you show up



I been here brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2015)

Happy therzdy folks


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2015)

Should be time for the other crew ta show up...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2015)

Dang, it surely does look lonely in here with only Wycliff and Blood stirring the pot !!!

Mr. Mill be laying out by the pool with pretty young ladies!!!!  Dang, he should have called me.  I am just an hour or so away and I told him if he really needed some help, I would be glad to help.   


And speaking of pot....I'm hoping that Gobblin will be along to supply us with a big coffee pot full of fresh brewed coffee this morning as I definitely need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I actually got about 45 minutes extra sleep this morning whether I needed it or not.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Morning Bog and EE, you too GW when you show up. Just about got another one whooped, only 1 and a half mo howas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

might be late this AM but it is hot and fresh


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Bog and EE, you too GW when you show up. Just about got another one whooped, only 1 and a half mo howas




Wycliff, looks like you are sailing down the track and coming out of the 4th turn on the last lap and just heading for that "Finish Line".  Yep, "Burnouts" are FINE too.




gobbleinwoods said:


> might be late this AM but it is hot and fresh




Gobblin, Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you.  It is better late than never for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

EE, are you still packing or is the bag in vehicle already?   by bag I mean the suitcase or duffle not the female you are taking on this trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Mornin......made it back, but headin out this evenin again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 21, 2015)

Morning smart folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks.



Howdy Fuzz!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, are you still packing or is the bag in vehicle already?   by bag I mean the suitcase or duffle not the female you are taking on this trip.




Who said anything about a female on this trip?????    Picking up rental car at 10 AM and bags are just about packed etc.  Sure hope it doesn't rain during the next several days.




Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks.




Good Morning Fuzzy.




Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Fuzz!



Good Morning KANG Jeffro.  Why fo U gots to lev again so soon????  ps:  The fish are biting really good!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2015)

Fuzzy, I forgot to ask you....How are you going to get from Leah back to the metropolis of Evans, Martinez, and Augusta for the next 540 days beginning next Wednesday???  


It is hard to believe that Keg Creek Bridge will be closed for that long.  I read this morning that there will be a passing lane all the way from the bridge area to Ray Owens Road when this new bridge is completed too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Who said anything about a female on this trip?????    Picking up rental car at 10 AM and bags are just about packed etc.  Sure hope it doesn't rain during the next several days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Going to FloRida fo 7 days!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Hey , hey... Morning, i've got bad news. 
Nic, we had to put RoHo down. I've went from 14 chickens to 6 in the last 3 weeks. Something killed one hen and took a huge bite out of the rooster Yesterday. CoCo aint happy. No signs of whats doing this other than feathers everywhere. Some have been toted off and some killed in the pen. No signs of how they are getting in the pen. 3 Camera's are out now and 2 traps.
Rip Roho


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Mudro......RIP Roho!!


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2015)

for those who are not my friend on facebook. I wanted to brag and show lil Dert's graduation pic. I'm just gonna leave up for a little while


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry for your loss Mudro......RIP Roho!!


Wait, Jeff.. is this weekend youre going to Florida???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait, Jeff.. is this weekend youre going to Florida???



Yessir....leavin tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> View attachment 836388
> 
> for those who are not my friend on facebook. I wanted to brag and show lil Dert's graduation pic. I'm just gonna leave up for a little while



Awesome Dert.......good lookin young man right there!

Thanks for sharing with those of us not on Fbook! 

Congratulations to the young man!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....leavin tonight!



What the crap, Mrs. V has to work Friday, Sat. and Sunday. I Thought this whole time she had takin off. She got some explainin to do.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Yeah , Congrats to Lil Dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Dert's boy obviously got his good looks from Momma!!! 

Oh BTW dert, tell her I said "HEY"!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What the crap, Mrs. V has to work Friday, Sat. and Sunday. I Thought this whole time she had takin off. She got some explainin to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

I reckon I gotta cut some grass today  I asked Jag to cut as much as he could while I was gone, but all he did was cut a patch here and there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Then again.....I could go buy him a couple of those tall boy Monster energy dranks!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Pops just called, trap one had a huge Coon in it.
Just called Mrs. V and she said yes i took off... for next weekend...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Then again.....I could go buy him a couple of those tall boy Monster energy dranks!



Jeffro, you got your phone close??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, you got your phone close??



Yessir, I was just outside, but back close to phone now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

My dribbla friends, I've gotten the offer to go work the Belmont Stakes in Long Island, N.Y. 

I could witness some interesting potential History being made in the form of a Triple Crown Winner with the race horse American Pharoah. He's already won the Kentucky Derby and the Preakness.  

There have only been 11 Triple Crown winners since 1919. The last triple crown winner was Affirmed, aka Big Red, in 1978.

The money is very good, but my reluctance to going is that I would have to drive to Lexington, Ky(6 hours) and pickup some eqpt., then drive an HD 2500 to Long Island via Columbus, Oh. to pick up another guy and continue on to Long Island. Total drive time would be about 18 hrs for me each way, there on Wednesday before the race and return on Sunday after the race on Saturday.

I guess I could fly myself to Lexington and cut out 12 hours of total driving time. They won't pay my expenses to get there to pickup the eqpt. 

I have lower back issues and after about 3 hrs in any vehicle my Sciatica is killing me whether I'm driving or riding.

I just returned home from Norfolk, Va. yesterday afternoon, a 9 hour drive, and could barely walk when I got out of the car.

Don't know why, but kind of interested in hearing some of yall's opinions........

Can yall help a brotha out, I have to give them an answer today!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to FloRida fo 7 days!!!!


Iwannagoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey , hey... Morning, i've got bad news.
> Nic, we had to put RoHo down. I've went from 14 chickens to 6 in the last 3 weeks. Something killed one hen and took a huge bite out of the rooster Yesterday. CoCo aint happy. No signs of whats doing this other than feathers everywhere. Some have been toted off and some killed in the pen. No signs of how they are getting in the pen. 3 Camera's are out now and 2 traps.
> Rip Roho


Poor Roho!


rydert said:


> View attachment 836388
> 
> for those who are not my friend on facebook. I wanted to brag and show lil Dert's graduation pic. I'm just gonna leave up for a little while


that is one good looking young'un! Congrats!!


mudracing101 said:


> Pops just called, trap one had a huge Coon in it.
> Just called Mrs. V and she said yes i took off... for next weekend...


on da coon.................on da rong weekend..........

Morning Folks!


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My dribbla friends, I've gotten the offer to go work the Belmont Stakes in Long Island, N.Y.
> 
> I could witness some interesting potential History being made in the form of a Triple Crown Winner with the race horse American Pharoah. He's already won the Kentucky Derby and the Preakness.
> 
> ...



money and pain
or no money and no pain......

so I guess it depends on how your bank account looks...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

jeff c. said:


> my dribbla friends, i've gotten the offer to go work the belmont stakes in long island, n.y.
> 
> I could witness some interesting potential history being made in the form of a triple crown winner with the race horse american pharoah. He's already won the kentucky derby and the preakness.
> 
> ...



go!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , hey... Morning, i've got bad news.
> Nic, we had to put RoHo down. I've went from 14 chickens to 6 in the last 3 weeks. Something killed one hen and took a huge bite out of the rooster Yesterday. CoCo aint happy. No signs of whats doing this other than feathers everywhere. Some have been toted off and some killed in the pen. No signs of how they are getting in the pen. 3 Camera's are out now and 2 traps.
> Rip Roho


Sorry bout Roho.


rydert said:


> View attachment 836388
> 
> for those who are not my friend on facebook. I wanted to brag and show lil Dert's graduation pic. I'm just gonna leave up for a little while


Fine young man!


Jeff C. said:


> My dribbla friends, I've gotten the offer to go work the Belmont Stakes in Long Island, N.Y.
> 
> I could witness some interesting potential History being made in the form of a Triple Crown Winner with the race horse American Pharoah. He's already won the Kentucky Derby and the Preakness.
> 
> ...


GO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Oh. Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

rydert said:


> money and pain
> or no money and no pain......
> 
> so I guess it depends on how your bank account looks...



The alternative is go to New Orleans/Lafayette for the WWE for a good bit less money( but still decent $$$), but then stay down there with friends have MizT and Jag come down for 4 days partying 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> go!



I know, but I'd hate to get up there and be useless with back issues!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

I be Kang'n al ova da place up in hera!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Go for the triple crown!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My dribbla friends, I've gotten the offer to go work the Belmont Stakes in Long Island, N.Y.
> 
> I could witness some interesting potential History being made in the form of a Triple Crown Winner with the race horse American Pharoah. He's already won the Kentucky Derby and the Preakness.
> 
> ...


I vote no......... I know the pain you are talking about and it just isn't worth it!


Jeff C. said:


> The alternative is go to New Orleans/Lafayette for the WWE for a good bit less money( but still decent $$$), but then stay down there with friends have MizT and Jag come down for 4 days partying
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but I'd hate to get up there and be useless with back issues!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I vote no......... I know the pain you are talking about and it just isn't worth it!



Not on the same page sista.


Reckon I could dress like Jeff fa fa and go in his place.  I would haveta fly out of Charleston, but that's OK.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> The alternative is go to New Orleans/Lafayette for the WWE for a good bit less money( but still decent $$$), but then stay down there with friends have MizT and Jag come down for 4 days partying
> 
> 
> 
> I know, but I'd hate to get up there and be useless with back issues!


Well, you know where i  would stand, family and partying


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go for the triple crown!


Horses are dumb, less they in a chevy


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not on the same page sista.
> 
> 
> _*Reckon I could dress like Jeff fa fa and go in his place*_.  I would haveta fly out of Charleston, but that's OK.


you couldn't pull off that smexy voice of his!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

Chiefbro,

Take the pain pills and I will drive ya'


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go for the triple crown!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I vote no......... I know the pain you are talking about and it just isn't worth it!



Exactly what I'm thinkin and I'm leaning heavily in that direction now. I'll probably wind up kickin myself in the butt for not going though. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not on the same page sista.
> 
> 
> Reckon I could dress like Jeff fa fa and go in his place.  I would haveta fly out of Charleston, but that's OK.



You'd be in Race Horse Heaven!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Well, you know where i  would stand, family and partying
> 
> Horses are dumb, less they in a chevy



I know.....MizT is asking off for those days today! 



Keebs said:


> you couldn't pull off that smexy voice of his!!



I bet she could holler and cuss someone out wiff the best of'em though....that alone would secure her position. 

 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chiefbro,
> 
> Take the pain pills and I will drive ya'



Believe it or not gobblebro, when it get's that bad a pain pill just disguises the pain for a little while. I don't even have any or I surely would have taken one yesterday for that ride home.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Reckon I'll go get on da mowa!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

left ova Domino's pepperoni pizza......... eh......blah.......


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

ppppssssttttt................ don't say I said it, but I heard from an inside source that Leroy is making a mighty good impression on his new job!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Chiefbro, my opinion ain't worth squat, but your back is gonna hurt either way, might as well be makin money.



Betcha you ain't icing it either, you can ice it and cut  grass at the same time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Maaaaaaaaaandeeeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

got my son one of these. He keeps it in the freezer and straps it around him when he watches TV. Lately he has been going to physical therapy and they are doing acupuncture on him. He says it's helped. His Dr. wouldn't let him work for 2 weeks so now he can't go on vacation with us. AGAIN.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaaaaaaaandeeeeeeeeee !!!



I was typin. 


QUAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

ignored.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ignored.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was typin.
> 
> 
> QUAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

ignored.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Tomorrow is my Friday and I aint gotta work Monday.

THEN I work four days and got to BEACH for 8 days!X1000


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

I wouldn't let me post 1000 .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22, Hooked On Quack+
Quack done fell asleep at da keyboard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ignored.



x4.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

1 crown. 2 more to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was typin.
> 
> 
> QUAAAAAAAAAAACK





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ignored.








I gotz sumpin fo ya, waitin on the pic to download . .


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz sumpin fo ya, waitin on the pic to download . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1 crown. 2 more to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Geeeeeeze I was young . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



I couldn't help it.
You still in the lead!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro, my opinion ain't worth squat, but your back is gonna hurt either way, might as well be makin money.
> 
> 
> 
> Betcha you ain't icing it either, you can ice it and cut  grass at the same time . .



Too late I already booked off of it and gonna do N'awlins thing!!!  

Thanks fo reminding me bout the ice.....I just slap fogit bout it. 

Just got off da mowa, it was just makin it worse.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze I was young . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 836399



Isat Paul Bunyan I see.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Plus, I'mon put together a fishin trip for one moanin in Loozyana!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Here ya go Maaaaaaandeeeeeee . . . ya'll gotz to come down and pick it up though . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I couldn't help it.
> You still in the lead!



Yeah, but dey gotta be tree ina ro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

I'm a no picture takin son of a gun . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go Maaaaaaandeeeeeee . . . ya'll gotz to come down and pick it up though . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 836400


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Isat Paul Bunyan I see.





Didn't NOBODY mess wit me !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a no picture takin son of a gun . .



naw. You juss need a dranky drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze I was young . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 836399



Ol Quack was a big ol boyy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> naw. You juss need a dranky drank.





Dun hada couple . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didn't NOBODY mess wit me !!!



I would have, ya BIG BOY!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Quack was a big ol boyy!!





Now I'm just fat and erybody picks on me . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Quack woulda been hard to let go of!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I would have, ya BIG BOY!!





Yeah, but you lil ****z always wanted some 'o dis !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack woulda been hard to let go of!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze I was young . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 836399


Hubba-Hubba, bubba!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but you lil ****z always wanted some 'o dis !!



Yeah.....I sure would like to slap the sucka that came up with that stoopid sayin, "the bigger they are the harder they fall".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Got my grass cut and part of the ol home place. I might go back up there for another hour, but that's it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Buddy of mine that works WWE lives just north of Orlando and just south of Deland, he has a cousin that fishes the Mosquito Lagoon often. I'm going to see if I can hook up with him and get him to go with me out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



There went Mandy's triple crown.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?





Jeff C. said:


> There went Mandy's triple crown.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....I sure would like to slap the sucka that came up with that stoopid sayin, "the bigger they are the harder they fall".





I neva messed wit da lil doodz they'd kickya in da nutzzz, but I'd beat da snot outta of guy twice my size !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Holler back in bout an hour!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I neva messed wit da lil doodz they'd kickya in da nutzzz, but I'd beat da snot outta of guy twice my size !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Holler back in bout an hour!



holla


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my grass cut and part of the ol home place. I might go back up there for another hour, but that's it.





Hard headed idjit/Cajun..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Ms Dawn was a hottie . . Laaaaaaawd she'd kill me if she I posted this . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard headed idjit/Cajun..





Bet he forgot the ice too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bet he forgot the ice too.




I gotz a $100 sez he forgot the ice . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ms Dawn was a hottie . . Laaaaaaawd she'd kill me if she I posted this . .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 836402



She's gonna kill you, Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's gonna kill you, Quack.





Pleazzzzzzze don't tell . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pleazzzzzzze don't tell . .



Lemme hold a benjamin then.


Quack=Reminiscing.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pleazzzzzzze don't tell . .


 you idjit..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you idjit/white boy..............



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

One of our nephews . .


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Where'd erybody go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd erybody go





You fixin to cannonball ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You fixin to cannonball ??



Got a ton of runnin around to do first.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a ton of runnin around to do first.





Didnt know you "ran around," thought you were a faithful wife..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didnt know you "ran around," thought you were a faithful wife..





Mostly getting a few 35 packs of DC for HIS EW.
Going by Mama's to pick up some already cooked and cleaned blue crab she brought back from the condo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Well I gotz to go "run around" too . .


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where'd erybody go


 I was sweeping the walkway............


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


tonight, tonight I'm going to start filling my pool!

Welp, the boss knows for sure about his retirement party tomorrow.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

^^^^^^ hehe.. Awwwww Hail !!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^ hehe.. Awwwww Hail !!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ppppssssttttt................ don't say I said it, but I heard from an inside source that Leroy is making a mighty good impression on his new job!


every body does good and works hard their first week


Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeze I was young . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 836399


You was still ugly



Hooked On Quack said:


> I neva messed wit da lil doodz they'd kickya in da nutzzz, but I'd beat da snot outta of guy twice my size !!


Quack = beat up fat kids



mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Bye



Keebs said:


> I was sweeping the walkway............
> 
> tonight, tonight I'm going to start filling my pool!
> 
> Welp, the boss knows for sure about his retirement party tomorrow.........


Party?? somebody say party


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Party?? somebody say party


you wanna come & be my guest?  Boston Butts and alllllll da trimmings & a cake from Holts Bakery.......... and da boss is gonna get *roasted*!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you wanna come & be my guest?  Boston Butts and alllllll da trimmings & a cake from Holts Bakery.......... and da boss is gonna get *roasted*!



Wished i could.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wished i could.


your loss.......... me & Miz Pearl are even *dressin up* fo da occasion........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz a $100 sez he forgot the ice . .



I did!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

MizT will be home in about a half hour. Gonna throw 3-4 dayz of clothes in a bag and hit da road!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT will be home in about a half hour. Gonna throw 3-4 dayz of clothes in a bag and hit da road!



Y'all have a good time, blow the horn when you drive by!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT will be home in about a half hour. Gonna throw 3-4 dayz of clothes in a bag and hit da road!



is that one pair of jeans and 3-4 t-shirts?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all have a good time, blow the horn when you drive by!!



Will do, thanks!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> is that one pair of jeans and 3-4 t-shirts?



probly a bathin suit and 3-4 t-shirts and some flippy flops!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT will be home in about a half hour. Gonna throw 3-4 dayz of clothes in a bag and hit da road!


 You know the exit, I"ll be listening!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Y'all have a good time, blow the horn when you drive by!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

I'm gonna stand on the exit and wave when Jeffro goes under


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Gonna go for a leisurely boat ride on the St Johns first thing in the moanin, then come back to the house and go make some groceries for the rest of the stay.

Got a buddy down there that lives close to Daytona that's a big time surfer. Used to build custom surf boards, but not anymore. He just got back from Costa Rica surfing. Going to be giving some folks some free lessons Saturday. I may go over and see what I can do.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> You know the exit, I"ll be listening!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna stand on the exit and wave when Jeffro goes under


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2015)

5, later yall


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Yall have a great weekend!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go for a leisurely boat ride on the St Johns first thing in the moanin, then come back to the house and go make some groceries for the rest of the stay.
> 
> Got a buddy down there that lives close to Daytona that's a big time surfer. Used to build custom surf boards, but not anymore. He just got back from Costa Rica surfing. Going to be giving some folks some free lessons Saturday. _*I may go over and see what I can do.*_


Pics or it neva happened!


mudracing101 said:


> 5, later yall


right behind ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Yall have a great weekend!


 ya'll too, safe travels my friend!


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Bout time to go knock out another 12 howas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Bout time to go knock out another 12 howas



no biggie.  you can do it with your eyes closed.   (plant is shut down, right?)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Ain't got a clue where MizT is, said she was gettin off @ 4:30. I'm showered, dressed, packed, and ready to go except for 3 rods & reels and my tackle box fitted into the little car somehow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

she may be off with mine who also should have been home a while ago.   general statement but weemons is always late.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> she may be off with mine who also should have been home a while ago.   general statement but weemons is always late.



Weirdly enough.....MizT is overly punctual. She's always ready early and bugging me to leave early rather than on time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Gotta large order of catfish fillets, fries, slaw, steakbooger wit bacon n cheese coming . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaang, Kang AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang, Kang AGAIN !!!!



Go for the Triple Crown!!!  

MizT just got home, she got stuck at work caught between two uppers that were battling each other over how they wanted something done. 

Fixin to load the car and roll.....catch yall later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Safe travels fogger !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Mandeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Come on 7 am


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Come on 7 am





You got this whupped bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

I'm SO proud of myself, I actually mailed out some stuff to a friend today !!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SO proud of myself, I actually mailed out some stuff to a friend today !!!



How long you been meaning to do that


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SO proud of myself, I actually mailed out some stuff to a friend today !!!



You have a friend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm SO proud of myself, I actually mailed out some stuff to a friend today !!!





Wycliff said:


> How long you been meaning to do that






Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You have a friend?






Not many brother, but you're one of 'em !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2015)

hoq,  when you headed to helen again?


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Just  with you Quackbro, I'm the same way I've put postage on something and set on the counter and by the time I mail it postage has done went up


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2015)

Sup folks!


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

Evening bog


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Evening bog



Evening brother.. I'm so ready for da freak in week in!


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening brother.. I'm so ready for da freak in week in!




Me too, get home this morning take Lil Wy to skool, the run a few errands. When I get back home I have a email saying his awards day is today at 1:00 get in the bed about 10:30 back up at 12:00 then come in here at 7. I'm one tired puppy


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me too, get home this morning take Lil Wy to skool, the run a few errands. When I get back home I have a email saying his awards day is today at 1:00 get in the bed about 10:30 back up at 12:00 then come in here at 7. I'm one tired puppy



2 goodies and a 20oz mountain dew will get ya going bro!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Sitting in the dark at work we power at about 11:30 Ga Power said it's going to be a few more hours


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sitting in the dark at work we power at about 11:30 Ga Power said it's going to be a few more hours



Shweet!!!

Do you know what caused the outage?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2015)

I'm so ready for 7am!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Snake crawled across a transformer


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Snake crawled across a transformer



??? That would cause a outage???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 22, 2015)

Thats one climbing snake


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> ??? That would cause a outage???



I guess it blew a fuse, he was pretty toasty


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Thats one climbing snake



No one in a switch yard


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Switch yard king


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Mig you going to be at your dad's Saturday. In going over for your nephew's graduation lunch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 22, 2015)

Cool I'll be there Lil Wy will have my boys to play with.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2015)

Mernin fellas.. I gots me a phone interview this Mernin.... Fer a dayshift position!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas.. I gots me a phone interview this Mernin.... Fer a dayshift position!!!



Thought you liked the nights.   

Well Wy, are the lights back on?   Nic would have climbed the pole, eaten a fried snake snack, and replaced the fuse in his former days.

The coffee is hawt and fresh


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2015)

the way this week has been I might orta just start the day by talkin with Jim Beam


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought you liked the nights.
> 
> Well Wy, are the lights back on?   Nic would have climbed the pole, eaten a fried snake snack, and replaced the fuse in his former days.
> 
> The coffee is hawt and fresh





I still like nights, but I don't like them to be that stressful


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Mornin

I just set off the alarm system. My ears will neva be the same. My Boss is gonna kill me.


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> lol's



It's NOT funny.

It's all ova my left shoe, but not from loling.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

last post

lock it down........


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

w2H?


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 22, 2015)

hay


----------



## Nugefan (May 22, 2015)

Hankus said:


> the way this week has been I might orta just start the day by talkin with Jim Beam



I am with you Dude ...


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas.. I gots me a phone interview this Mernin.... Fer a dayshift position!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

Morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

i've got to work Monday


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

It sucks


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

They killin me.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> i've got to work Monday



I don't.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

carp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mud?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> I just set off the alarm system. My ears will neva be the same. My Boss is gonna kill me.


I HATE when I do that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's NOT funny.
> 
> It's all ova my left shoe, but not from loling.





rydert said:


> last post
> 
> lock it down........


wait...............what??????????


mudracing101 said:


> i've got to work Monday


bless your heart!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't.


 me either!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> me either!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Boss #2 just came in. Told him I set the alarm off. He lol-ed all ova the place.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



thanks

Well i'm gonna go run errands , i'll check back in a few.


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

me no worky on monday either


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> me no worky on monday either


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

Well, it's my bossman's last day.............. one of his best friends is catering it for me and he didn't even know it! I got more surprises in store for him...........


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> me no worky on monday either


we meeting same time/place as last year?


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

Keebs said:


> we meeting same time/place as last year?



you bet!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hoq,  when you headed to helen again?





August.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you bet!!!


already ordered your stuff too!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


whatcha googlin now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)




----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

no work fo me Monday either.......I think i'll get drunk


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

I may go to homo3's house and party.....he invited me.
Did he invite y'all?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I may go to homo3's house and party.....he invited me.
> Did he invite y'all?



He told me he was coming to our house to cannonball with mud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Homotree.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

crown me. If you please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



whatchu lookin at


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

crap


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





rydert said:


> no work fo me Monday either.......I think i'll get drunk


you'll feel like carp on Tuesday..........


rydert said:


> I may go to homo3's house and party.....he invited me.
> Did he invite y'all?


he didn't tell me so I didn't order enough of his stuff for everyone!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He told me he was coming to our house to cannonball with mud.


that lyin scoundrel!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> crown me. If you please.


CROWNED!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> crap


you got some 'splainin to do!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

I need some lubbin..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Inviting.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need some lubbin..


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Inviting.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I need some lubbin..


 bless your heart.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Homotree, Quack needs some lubbin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Homotree, Quack needs some lubbin.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

ok, the folks are coming in for the party, got to grab my box of tissues and get ready........... Later ya'll.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2015)

Guess what today is....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess what today is....



Lemme guess..................................FRIDAY!





What'd I win


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

My nanner broke ^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Boss #1 just left for the day. Boss #2 fickin to go to lunch for 3 hours. Co-worker is on vaca, and here I sit.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My nanner broke ^^^



prayers sent...........you can borrow mine


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

I've got 6 toes and webbed feetz..


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

I'm about to go to lunch and not come back.....go home and get my drank on


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Guess what today is....



GC Day!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 6 toes and webbed feetz..


For real.


hdm03 said:


> I'm about to go to lunch and not come back.....go home and get my drank on


Back gate is unlocked. Make yourself at home. 




can't wait to see the trail cam pics.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need some lubbin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Al know's whut I'm tawkin 'bout . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Boss just said go. SOoooooooooo. 

Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2015)

Retirement Party was a success!!
Got official word from City Hall we could close early........ 
See ya'll!


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2015)

bye Keebs.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Keebs left? 

She said pics or it didn happen!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Got a late start, and mannnn it is hot!!! 

Just got back and still gotta go make some groceries. Had enough for breakfast and some tuner sammiches, but that's about it till we restock today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs left?
> 
> She said pics or it didn happen!!!



Hey mz.t and jag.
Got the house clean and the patio blown off. Quittin time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

There's a little cut at about 11:00 o'clock behind MizT's head, that's where the boat ramp is. We were just coming out in that pic, but when we returned there was about a 10'gator right about where the top of Jag's head/hat is. It submerged before I could get a pic.

Not only is that a boat ramp, but it's also a small park and at about 1:00 o'clock above Jag's head you can see a bunch of people fishing off the dock/pier there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

A local fisherman was returning and getting his CC boat out at the same time as I was one ramp over. The ramp is relatively steep right there and he was alone, so when he ran the boat up on the trailer you have to leave the motor in gear and go up front and lean over and try to hook up the winch strap to the boat. I hollered at him and ran over and hooked it up then winched it tight. He came and did it for me and then I commenced to bleed him for every bit of info I could on fishing around these parts.

Dang good fellow, we talked for about 25 mins and he loaded me up with info.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Nobody home! 

MizT done passed out on the couch in the AC, Jag is walkin round the neighborhood talkin to all the neighbor's as usual, dogs are laid out like a couple rugs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

Mz T don't look none too happy . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mz T don't look none too happy . .





I know....she was hot and tired. We wound up not getting here til about 3:30 am and in the bed at 4:00 am. Got up at 9:00 messed around and didn't get out there til about 11:30. MizT needs a minimum of 8 hours of sleep to function on all cylinders. 

It was plum HOT and HUMID just sittin there like that. She was ready for some wind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know....she was hot and tired. We wound up not getting here til about 3:30 am and in the bed at 4:00 am. Got up at 9:00 messed around and didn't get out there til about 11:30. MizT needs a minimum of 8 hours of sleep to function on all cylinders.
> 
> It was plum HOT and HUMID just sittin there like that. She was ready for some wind.





She still fine though !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She still fine though !!!



She didn want me to post that pic!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Quack, you been off all week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, you been off all week?





Yassir, got off Friday night around 1ish and just took the rest of the week off due to Dawn's Nana.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir, got off Friday night around 1ish and just took the rest of the week off due to Dawn's Nana.



Gotcha....you shoulda came wit me down hera!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Looks like fun Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like fun Chief



Howdy Wybro! 

We were all still very tired, and Lawd was it HOT. Next door neighbor told me it was supposed to hit 94* today for their hottest so far. It was fine while running, but when you slowed down to an idle....whewwww, and HUMIDDDD!!!!

Still it was nice gettin out there and checkin out the boat and the lil SUV to pull it with before I get serious about fishin and so forth.

Think we just going to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

We all passed out on da couches for a while this afternoon, gonna head to the grocery sto!!

You at work Wybro.....I'll holler back in a little while.


----------



## Wycliff (May 22, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> We all passed out on da couches for a while this afternoon, gonna head to the grocery sto!!
> 
> You at work Wybro.....I'll holler back in a little while.




No I'm off for the weekend, just got to go to graduations this weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No I'm off for the weekend, just got to go to graduations this weekend



Went and made groceries, seemed like it took forever!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Went down near keebs for a funeral yesterday.  back late and up early as usual.  need coffee!!!  wait that is my job.  

brb


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

Mornin, appreciate it gobblein!


----------



## cramer (May 23, 2015)

jeff c. said:


> mornin, appreciate it gobblein!



x2 g!


----------



## cramer (May 23, 2015)

Have a great Memorial Day weekend everybuddy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

cramer said:


> Have a great Memorial Day weekend everybuddy



Mornin.....backatcha, cramer!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2015)

Mernin kids! 
Yard werk for me today!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

I gots some beach work to accomplish today!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots some beach work to accomplish today!



You going to be in a nanner slang an high hill flip flops??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

Nahh...I'm old skool......goin with platforms and the speedo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nahh...I'm old skool......goin with platforms and the speedo!



eye bleach for the beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> eye bleach for the beach.



From what I've seen.....I won't stand out!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

Headin to da beach!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to da beach!!!



Don't do the black socks and sandals and be like the NJ tourists.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2015)

Pool party at the cafe 356. Eryone welcome.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't do the black socks and sandals and be like the NJ tourists.



I think black socks and sandals look cool.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

Headed into work shortly, ready to get back!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into work shortly, ready to get back!!



Kind of early isn't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

Mandyyyyyyyy!!!!! 


http://www.daytonabeach.com/things-to-do/the-beach/live-webcam/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

Gotta shut down tonight, nuttin to do tomorrow night, just in time for Memorial Day !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2015)

time for a drinky drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> time for a drinky drank


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

Chill in in the ocean breeze...neakin Lil ice tea


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta shut down tonight, nuttin to do tomorrow night, just in time for Memorial Day !!





Wycliff said:


> time for a drinky drank



That just mean Wy.   

is 


this 


worse?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2015)

I sure am ready for cool weather!!! This has been da longest summa!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure am ready for cool weather!!! This has been da longest summa!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2015)

Sorry Quackbro I'll have a few for you


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Sorry Quackbro I'll have a few for you



We probably shouldn't tell him how smooth this 10 year old beverage goes down.   Let's just keep it between us.


----------



## Wycliff (May 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We probably shouldn't tell him how smooth this 10 year old beverage goes down.   Let's just keep it between us.



We'll let that be our secret


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> We'll let that be our secret



That was my plan for the get go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2015)

Chiefbro,  

eating seafood tonight and I am jealous.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

Erybody havin a dranky drank, but me. 





No shutdown tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chiefbro,
> 
> eating seafood tonight and I am jealous.



Nawsir....grillin angus burgers and hot dogs fo tonight!!!

Had to re-season charcoal grill I put down here, Grandpaw don't use it. He uses da gas grill....which I found out the bottle was empty tonight.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2015)

farm pond management


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2015)

You been workin on 'em purty good neph !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Memorial Day fish fry at Hankusssss !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Think I'll go home and wash a sock..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Memorial Day fish fry at Hankusssss !!!!



send directions.  

at least you weren't bored without a shut down.  Guess they anticipate lots of upset tummies with the food excess on Memorial Day.

coffee anyone?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll go home and wash a sock..



take too much of a deep step last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> take too much of a deep step last night?





Pretty quiet night, I've got a pump slingin chalk everywhere, gotta get maint to re-pack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

came by the mine off 441 on the way back from McRae Friday and looks like it is still going strong.


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2015)

I think a crickett drowning is commencein to commence this mornin


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2015)

oh, and that cooler full is mostly momma Hankus's fault


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> came by the mine off 441 on the way back from McRae Friday and looks like it is still going strong.




You musta been around Wilkinson county, Irwington/McIntyre area ??





Hankus said:


> oh, and that cooler full is mostly momma Hankus's fault





Momma's ain't much on throwin 'em back..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Good day all, safe travels.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2015)

Mornin`. Just got back yesterday afternoon. Mullet and grouper were mighty good. Wish I had saved some for breakfast.


----------



## cramer (May 24, 2015)

Morning every buddy - Thanks for the coffee G
Good looking plate Nic
Chief's feet haven't hit the floor yet


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Nic got me hungry. Morning smart folks. And Cra cra


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

cramer said:


> Morning every buddy - Thanks for the coffee G
> Good looking plate Nic
> Chief's feet haven't hit the floor yet





Migmack said:


> Nic got me hungry. Morning smart folks. And Cra cra



you are correct cramer Nic does set a good plate.

mornin fuzzy.   I am stirring up an egg and sausage casserole with onion, tomato and cheese this morning.  Hurry or it too will be gone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 24, 2015)

Sounds good GW if my boys would get up all 4 of us would be at your table.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

Morning......headin back to da beach again for a couple hours this mornin. If ya don't get there before high tide combined with an east wind, they close the drive on access and it creates a gridlock within 1/2 a mile of the beach with everybody lookin for a parking place. 

Haven't wet a hook as of yet, but that is going to change come tomorrow morning. 

I need a plate like Nic's and a cooler full like Hankus!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2015)

Hpoe everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2015)

Hey everybody ....headed to Baygall to shoot a couple rounds. ...


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I think a crickett drowning is commencein to commence this mornin



them poor bugs never stood a chance


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Momma's ain't much on throwin 'em back..



nope, they see fillets 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Just got back yesterday afternoon. Mullet and grouper were mighty good. Wish I had saved some for breakfast.



that looks fine hoss 



Jeff C. said:


> Morning......headin back to da beach again for a couple hours this mornin. If ya don't get there before high tide combined with an east wind, they close the drive on access and it creates a gridlock within 1/2 a mile of the beach with everybody lookin for a parking place.
> 
> Haven't wet a hook as of yet, but that is going to change come tomorrow morning.
> 
> I need a plate like Nic's and a cooler full like Hankus!!



catch a goodun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Let's ger 'er done !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

what we doing quack?


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2015)

Have fun at werk Quack. I start days tomorrow


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2015)

We`re ready to be back here, and will be soon as the crowds clear out.

Happy Memorial Day, folks. Be safe and remember why we have this holiday.


----------



## Wycliff (May 24, 2015)

Looks like a good place to be Nic


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 24, 2015)

What's up party people????? Just wanted to drop in and say heeeeeeyyyyyyy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what we doing quack?



Werkin.




Wycliff said:


> Have fun at werk Quack. I start days tomorrow




Get off in the mornin, back at Wed night .




Nicodemus said:


> We`re ready to be back here, and will be soon as the crowds clear out.
> 
> Happy Memorial Day, folks. Be safe and remember why we have this holiday.




Nicbro and the Redhead are living the life, mebbe, just mebbe one day . . .





little miss sunshine said:


> What's up party people????? Just wanted to drop in and say heeeeeeyyyyyyy





Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

Gotta come up with a "Plan B"....Grandpaw don't want me to take boat into salt water.  

Although, he doesn't even realize he's had it in brackish water.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

I told him he's had it in brackish water and he said, "I didn see no signs that said brackish water".


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2015)

St. Joe Bay is one of my favorite places. That picture is where we are trolling up to the western tip of Cape San Blas. Mighty purty area.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> St. Joe Bay is one of my favorite places. That picture is where we are trolling up to the western tip of Cape San Blas. Mighty purty area.



Beautiful spot!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful spot!!



That particular shot has got to be what La Florida looked like before we got here and ruuurnt it with civilization. Hard to believe that there are deer and BIG diamondbacks on that little stretch of sand. I often wonder why a hurricane hasn`t washed it away.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That particular shot has got to be what La Florida looked like before we got here and ruuurnt it with civilization. Hard to believe that there are deer and BIG diamondbacks on that little stretch of sand. I often wonder why a hurricane hasn`t washed it away.



Yessir....it's hard to believe considerin the damage they do, but I reckon the Earth and nature itself heals with time after a beating like that from a major storm.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

Reckon I'll go fish freshwater tomorrow on the St Johns. Nothin wrong with that, but sure wanted to go to the Lagoons for some Reds and Speckled trout action. Still tryin to figure out another option at this point. Tossin around renting a Kayak, or canoe so Jag can go too!

A good reputable guide will run me about $400.00 for a half day (4 hrs).......don't think I'm going to go that route this trip.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go fish freshwater tomorrow on the St Johns. Nothin wrong with that, but sure wanted to go to the Lagoons for some Reds and Speckled trout action. Still tryin to figure out another option at this point. Tossin around renting a Kayak, or canoe so Jag can go too!
> 
> A good reputable guide will run me about $400.00 for a half day (4 hrs).......don't think I'm going to go that route this trip.





Crickets or red worms close to lily pad patches.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickets or red worms close to lily pad patches.



10-4, I'm 8 mins from the ramp and pass a bait and tackle shop on the way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I told him he's had it in brackish water and he said, "I didn see no signs that said brackish water".


----------



## Hankus (May 24, 2015)

different pond, same management plan


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Hankus b cleanin out some ponds..


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hankus b cleanin out some ponds..


Naawwww, his Mama is.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Naawwww, his Mama is.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

For those who gave all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

Got erythang down and drained !!  



Coupla dayz off . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

juanmohowa . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmohowa . .



ewe gaut dis!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ewe gaut dis!




Oui !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

What'z erybody doin today ??   I'm gonna take me a lil nappy poo, then get on the twactor, and have several dranky dranks !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

I am going to chase a little white ball around the golf course and cook of course.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am going to chase a little white ball around the golf course and cook of course.





Had to give golf up several years ago, used to play 2-3 times a week, back got so messed up had to give it up, never was any good at it either, but sure loved the game.


Whatchugonna cook ???   I don't know what we're havin ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Baking some banana sourdough bread, pie crusts for quiches, haven't decided what to put on the grill yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)

That'll werk !!!



What kinda handicap do you have ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 25, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll werk !!!
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda handicap do you have ??



myself?  don't play enough to keep it as low as I once had.  Maybe some day I'll play 4-5 times a week like I did while living in Savannah next to Hunter AAF.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Good morning, i am at work today.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

Happy Memorial Day, folks. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy Memorial Day, folks. Hope everybody is well.



morning gentle one.  Hope you too are well.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2015)

Good morning happy memorial day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good morning happy memorial day



morning fuzzy


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning gentle one.  Hope you too are well.





Just tendin` chores around here and waitin` for the long weekend and the crowds to clear out from the Bay.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Just tendin` chores around here and waitin` for the long weekend and the crowds to clear out from the Bay.



Morning Nic, i dont know if you saw but we lost Roho to a critter. My daughter and i are kinda upset about that. He was a good Rooster.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

Hate to hear that, Mud. If we had any roosters I`d give you another one. Any idea what might have got him?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hate to hear that, Mud. If we had any roosters I`d give you another one. Any idea what might have got him?



I dont know, i have out camera's now and traps, so far we've caught one big Racoon.  We've went from 1 rooster and 13 hens to 5 hens in about 4 weeks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

Have you lost any more since you caught the coon?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Have you lost any more since you caught the coon?



No, i hope he was the culprit. I do know that one chicken was taken by an owl. He was there when we showed up one morning, and i have one hawk that has become surprisingly unscared of us. He sits above the pen and you have to run him off.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

This time of the year when foxes have cubs they can be hard on your chickens when they find a coop they can get in. 

If that hawk is not a redtail, I wouldn`t worry too much about it unless you have biddies too.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> This time of the year when foxes have cubs they can be hard on your chickens when they find a coop they can get in.
> 
> If that hawk is not a redtail, I wouldn`t worry too much about it unless you have biddies too.



You know come to think of it, there was a fox out in the day that was eating the mullberries , they are only about 75 yds away.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You know come to think of it, there was a fox out in the day that was eating the mullberries , they are only about 75 yds away.





Not that it makes any difference, but was it a red or a gray?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

I just dont know how a fox could get in and out of the pen without digging in. A raccoon could climb the pine and get in though. The fence is way over my head.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

gray fox


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

Gray fox has a climbing gear, and can go up a tree like a tomcat. Red fox can`t climb.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Gray fox has a climbing gear, and can go up a tree like a tomcat. Red fox can`t climb.



Hmmm. I'm going to reset traps today but so far on camera the raccoon is the only visitor and luckily we caught him, but it would be a couple days between kills. Weird thing is some would vanish with no evidence left. The next one would be laying half eaten in the pen. Roho had a huge bite out of him and i had to finish him off.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

Mud, that sounds like both the coon and the fox were culprits, from what you`ve described. 

It can be a little tricky to get a fox to go in a box trap, but it can be done. Coons are no problem to catch in one.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

You reckon that fx could scale a 8 ft fence with a chicken in his mouth??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Wire fence nailed to a pine tree.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

It quite possibly could.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

On a diff. note a rain this afternoon would be greatly appreciated. Its dry here. No rain at all. I've got trees strugglin. Been watering every other day with a tank and hose.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 25, 2015)

Took this picture Saturday.  Never seen someone a vet of all 3.  A true american hero


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2015)

He was a true hero.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2015)

Don't rule out an owl mud.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Yeah a gray fox wouldn't have a problem climbing a tree with a chicken in its mouth


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Took this picture Saturday.  Never seen someone a vet of all 3.  A true american hero


Thats cool, you workin today Leroy??



Migmack said:


> Don't rule out an owl mud.


There was even an oak snake in there about a week ago, Its like a zoo at the house


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cool, you workin today Leroy??
> 
> There was even an oak snake in there about a week ago, Its like a zoo at the house



Mud done opened a wildlife GC at his house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cool, you workin today Leroy??
> 
> There was even an oak snake in there about a week ago, Its like a zoo at the house


No sir.  Much better than work


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

left ova grilt hambooger and frys


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No sir.  Much better than work



He's got that I'm about to get into something look on his face


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> He's got that I'm about to get into something look on his face



That's kinda normal for him.  Boys into EVERYTHING


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Most them are, when my daughter was little she would play with one thing most of the day and be content. Lil Wy his attention span has always been about 3 seconds long


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 25, 2015)

His attention span is long as long as hes not supposed to mess with it.  If its a toy or something he can play with he isn't interested


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2015)

My boys came to see me today. Happy dance. Wow I miss my son, but so proud of him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2015)

Woops.we a little sideways.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

He gone fall outta that chair


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woops.we a little sideways.



I just tilted my head. 


Let's see if I can get mine straight.....

Caught one small bass and one decent bream on a bass bait. Jag was asleep in a matter of minutes after we stopped and slept dang near the entire time til we left.

Lil gator in 3rd pic.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Nice pictures Chief


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Wishin I was on the water somewhere


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Nice pictures Chief



I always have to make myself remember to take a few pics....I get caught up in what I'm doing usually and miss some good photo opps.



Wycliff said:


> Wishin I was on the water somewhere



Man, it got crowded on the river with pleasure boaters and I couldn't believe how many came up that spring fed creek I was in too. When I saw all that I went on and headed to the ramp. When I got there it was a gridlock of boats and trucks coming and going.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

Bout time for a lil nap...didn get enough sleep last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 25, 2015)

Cool pics Jeffro!!

Dad smoked some ribs, had tater salad, bellpeppers , squash, Man i'm about to pop.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I always have to make myself remember to take a few pics....I get caught up in what I'm doing usually and miss some good photo opps.




Me too, I always forget to take pictures when me and Lil Wy go anywhere


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Back to the abode.   Sort of tired.  Could nap if I sat in the recliner.  

afternoon Wy


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Afternoon GW


----------



## SnowHunter (May 25, 2015)

Drive by! How y'all are doing well and having a fun long weekend


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

Robert, one of those Muckalee cottonmouths make a pass at you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, one of those Muckalee cottonmouths make a pass at you?



Heard that myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2015)

Ya'll remember a post I made several months ago. Well, they are still here. beep,beep, beep.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 25, 2015)

Mrs 22 making more room for her potatoe  farm


----------



## Hankus (May 25, 2015)

fried brim the ol man brought back from Jessup


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2015)

Hankus said:


> fried brim the ol man brought back from Jessup



Yummmmmmmmm. My favorite fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll remember a post I made several months ago. Well, they are still here. beep,beep, beep.



I bet that's been aggravatin to listen to all day!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

I forgot to tell yall Jag got brought home by the popo yesterday. 

He got turned around here in the subdivision and stopped to tell a neighbor young lady. Told her he was lost/got turned around and she called the popo because he didn't have neither his ID or phone in his pocket. 

Miz T went lookin for him and here comes the popo easin down the street letti Jag look for the house/familiar cars.

All these houses are stucco and have the manicured lawns and similar landscapes, they purty much all look like clones. 

I could dang near get lost!


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I forgot to tell yall Jag got brought home by the popo yesterday.
> 
> He got turned around here in the subdivision and stopped to tell a neighbor young lady. Told her he was lost/got turned around and she called the popo because he didn't have neither his ID or phone in his pocket.
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

glad Jag is alright.  easy to get turned around in some of those subdivisions.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2015)

My neighbors  yard. I fear our lot is next. There is a loud water pump down in that culvert.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 25, 2015)

Yes that is a GON sticker on his truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 25, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My neighbors  yard. I fear our lot is next. There is a loud water pump down in that culvert.



If you turn the pump off that could be another 






cannonball zone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

I just went for a walk and almost got lost......


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just went for a walk and almost got lost......



The popo have to bring you home too


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> The popo have to bring you home too



No....I couldn't find that purty girl.


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No....I couldn't find that purty girl.



Maybe you shoulda asked Jag for directions


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2015)

It's about werk therdy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Maybe you shoulda asked Jag for directions


----------



## Wycliff (May 25, 2015)

Ttyl gonna go spend a little time with Lil Wy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 25, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl gonna go spend a little time with Lil Wy



10-4, fixin to take a shower and probly hit the sack myself. Gonna go hit the river again in da moanin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, fixin to take a shower and probly hit the sack myself. Gonna go hit the river again in da moanin.



need a cup of go to the river juice?  brought to you by a pretty girl!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> need a cup of go to the river juice?  brought to you by a pretty girl!




Well Good Morning and Happy Post Memorial Day Weekend to all of you fellow drivelers.   I am back home safely !!!!   

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee and the pretty girl BECAUSE I have been looking for her since last week.  I didn't find her until last night after I got home and fell asleep.  Yep, my dreams last night consisted of  lots of pretty visions of thousands of young, pretty Nascar female fans that were in various stages of dress (and some undress ) modes.   I bet some of those outfits would even make those crazy Kardashian family members blush.    I promise you that at least a dozen or so left absolutely NOTHING to the imagination too.   

My eyes (and mind) are really sore from seeing those sights continuously throughout the weekend.  Heck, I think that I may need to rest a few more days this week just to recuperate from this latest extravaganza !!!  


I'm just glad to finally get home safely and without any speeding tickets from those 26,486 cops that I crossed paths with during the past 5 days.  

I did have a great time celebrating Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2015)

Mernin fellas!!! Been busy tonight ... The new hire is worthless!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas!!! Been busy tonight ... The new hire is worthless!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas!!! Been busy tonight ... The new hire is worthless!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


>




Good Morning to you Blood and Gobblin.

Dang, Gobblin has done took the words right out of my mouth.   I was thinking that the new guy must be named, Gomer !!!!!



Gobblin...........I didn't realize that you were also a professional golfer!!!!!!!  You are a man of many talents for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 26, 2015)

This sight on Sunday afternoon surely made me proud to be an AMERICAN !!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Morning Wy


----------



## blood on the ground (May 26, 2015)

Seen the little woman off to werk.... Kids on the skewbus.... Dogs fed... Chickunz fed... Sleepy time for blood!


----------



## Nugefan (May 26, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This sight on Sunday afternoon surely made me proud to be an AMERICAN !!!



Nascar does a good job each and every week with the appreciation of the  military ....

I will say that the Indy 500 did a much better job than Nascar did showing their appreciation to the military ... ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Those bagpipes playing Amazing Grace at the Nascar race brought SEVERAL tears to my eyes.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2015)

Ooofffff, somebody shoot me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ooofffff, somebody shoot me



Uptown done funked Mud up.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Woo Hoo!!! It's summer break! 






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This sight on Sunday afternoon surely made me proud to be an AMERICAN !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Had a GREAT day yesterday with LilD & my granboy! 
How ya'll are?


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Had a GREAT day yesterday with LilD & my granboy!
> How ya'll are?



I'm good Keebs! Finally might get some time to actually drivel w/ y'all! 

We spent the whole weekend in Greensboro. Took the kids coyote hunting & that was AWESOME!  Can't wait to go back next weekend.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm good Keebs! Finally might get some time to actually drivel w/ y'all!
> 
> We spent the whole weekend in Greensboro. Took the kids coyote hunting & that was AWESOME!  Can't wait to go back next weekend.


'bout time you caught a break!


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you caught a break!



Yep & I am sooooo glad school is out!  No more driving 20 mins to the schools & 20 mins back twice a day everyday.  No more sitting in the car for an hour every morning & every afternoon either!  Going back to homeschooling my daughter next year!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2015)

My favorite song of all time. Lot of versions but I like this one best. It was played at my Grandma`s funeral, my Mama`s funeral, and will be played at mine. Ya`ll listen and enjoy it with my regards.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My favorite song of all time. Lot of versions but I like this one best. It was played at my Grandma`s funeral, my Mama`s funeral, and will be played at mine. Ya`ll listen and enjoy it with my regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Mornin!!!

Pancakes and bacon for a brunch! Gonna go let the dogs swim in da Oshin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Night and day compared to yesterday with boats on the water this mornin....nothin but fisherman. Didn catch any bass, but caught some bream. No eatin size, but they sho would made some good BIG bass bait.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yep & I am sooooo glad school is out!  No more driving 20 mins to the schools & 20 mins back twice a day everyday.  No more sitting in the car for an hour every morning & every afternoon either!  Going back to homeschooling my daughter next year!


 can't blame ya!


Nicodemus said:


> My favorite song of all time. Lot of versions but I like this one best. It was played at my Grandma`s funeral, my Mama`s funeral, and will be played at mine. Ya`ll listen and enjoy it with my regards.


I love bagpipes...............


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!!!
> 
> Pancakes and bacon for a brunch! Gonna go let the dogs swim in da Oshin.


wish I was at the oshin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Beautiful mornin too!!!

I could live at either one of the top two pics! The bottom pic was their backyard!!!

A 10' gator swam right up to the boat just before I took these pics. As I moved to tell Jag to look, it caused a BIG commotion as it blasted away from us.....that joker sneaked up on us too as we were fishin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Holler atchall later....dogs are impatiently waiting for me!


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> can't blame ya!
> 
> I love bagpipes...............
> 
> wish I was at the oshin!



Don't care if its the oshin or where I'm just ready to get on the water somewhere


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2015)

Thats a pretty place Jeffro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Sho is a pretty place.


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

left ova chili


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful mornin too!!!
> 
> I could live at either one of the top two pics! The bottom pic was their backyard!!!
> 
> A 10' gator swam right up to the boat just before I took these pics. As I moved to tell Jag to look, it caused a BIG commotion as it blasted away from us.....that joker sneaked up on us too as we were fishin.


 I could handle that!


Wycliff said:


> Don't care if its the oshin or where I'm just ready to get on the water somewhere


Meeee toooo!  Sister trip will be in July this year and I am ready!!
Just left my chiropractors office, he said "I'll see you either tomorrow or Thursday, your choice"........... I'll be back Thur. morning....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Hey ya'll, hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend, got off yesterday morning, slept 'bout 3hrs, had my co-worker (diesel mechanic) come over and change all fluids and filters and grease my tractor and implements.  Dang bill was $400.  

Finally got my road frontage bushhawged and looking good.


Deep fried some deer cubed steak, fried up some shrooms, had some biskitz, smashed new taters outta the garden, and some of last years peezzzzz.

Dawn's in Augusta getting a MRI.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend, got off yesterday morning, slept 'bout 3hrs, had my co-worker (diesel mechanic) come over and change all fluids and filters and grease my tractor and implements.  Dang bill was $400.
> 
> Finally got my road frontage bushhawged and looking good.
> 
> ...



 for good news for Miz Dawn. 


Are new taters hard to grow? We tried gold taters a couple of years ago with no success I love garlic smashed new taters.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend, got off yesterday morning, slept 'bout 3hrs, had my co-worker (diesel mechanic) come over and change all fluids and filters and grease my tractor and implements.  Dang bill was $400.
> 
> Finally got my road frontage bushhawged and looking good.
> 
> ...


Ditto what Crickett said!
I thought about you when I was on the Chiro's table! He has the "clicker" I call it.......... he'll have you move this arm, squeeze your knees, do this, do that.............. I was thinkin, I can just hear Mill tellin Doc to just click that thing & get done!


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful mornin too!!!
> 
> I could live at either one of the top two pics! The bottom pic was their backyard!!!
> 
> A 10' gator swam right up to the boat just before I took these pics. As I moved to tell Jag to look, it caused a BIG commotion as it blasted away from us.....that joker sneaked up on us too as we were fishin.



Purty place!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 26, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

The kids had a blast this weekend. Here's a few pics I wanted to share with y'all!


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2015)

great pics Crickett........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> great pics Crickett........



x's 2, to, two, too


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

rydert said:


> great pics Crickett........



Thanks Dert!


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> x's 2, to, two, too



Thank you too, two, to, 2!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay


Yo!


Crickett said:


> The kids had a blast this weekend. Here's a few pics I wanted to share with y'all!


Yep it does.......... you take such good pictures!!


rydert said:


> great pics Crickett........


 your dog is asking for it's treat...........


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Yo!
> 
> Yep it does.......... you take such good pictures!!
> 
> your dog is asking for it's treat...........



Thanks Keebs! I haven't been taking many pics lately Just too dang busy when I'm home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Great pics cricket. Love seeing them chillen getting raised right.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 26, 2015)

Please rain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Dead mole in the skimmer. I ain't dumpin it. Gross.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Please rain


saw rain clouds over my place on the radar!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dead mole in the skimmer. I ain't dumpin it. Gross.



I found sumpin on da beach for you!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Please rain



Looks like we fixin to get hammered. Watching the weather channel.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dead mole in the skimmer. I ain't dumpin it. Gross.


The wittle pool I got for me & Biscotti has a skimmer in it & the pump is sooooo quiet compared to the other ones!  You should seen his little chin quivering yesterday, the water was still cold but he wouldn't get out for nuttin in the world, that's why I stayed on the float!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I found sumpin on da beach for you!!!



What. WHAT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The wittle pool I got for me & Biscotti has a skimmer in it & the pump is sooooo quiet compared to the other ones!  You should seen his little chin quivering yesterday, the water was still cold but he wouldn't get out for nuttin in the world, that's why I stayed on the float!



I saw his little "chest" was cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What. WHAT.



Surprizzzzzzzzze!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff fa fa you just had a good storm go ova yo house


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Surprizzzzzzzzze!!!



It will be. I don't go to Florida beaches much. Loggerhead laid some eggs on our little beach last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

A couple of pics of Flagler Beach "Dog beach" today! I likes dis beach....nobody there!! 

Jag checkin it out!!!

Boo was wallerin in da sand, Maggie just chillin as usual. They loved that water too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

You know that's my kinda beach. Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa you just had a good storm go ova yo house



Probly needed it BAD!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It will be. I don't go to Florida beaches much. Loggerhead laid some eggs on our little beach last night.



I straddled a good sized turtle on the road today on the way home. It was crossing the road at a busy intersection coming off I-95  I couldn't pull over there, I doubt he made it long.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

MizT and Jag went browsin around some thrift shops or somethin. Bringin back some charcoal for steaks tonight too.

Couple more pics outta the car today. I saw these pelicans coming from my drivers side view mirror, pulled over real quick and snapped a pic from my phone. Second one is a little scenic route I took on the way home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Killin me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

There's a live band playing some decent music here in the neighborhood, I believe they are just practicing, but good mind to mozy on down there wiff a cold'un!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> There's a live band playing some decent music here in the neighborhood, I believe they are just practicing, but good mind to mozy on down there wiff a cold'un!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Killin me.



Softly!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I can hear it from here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Might be a while fo I get that lil sprizzzze to ya......it stanks too much rat nair!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jag would be having a fit up here with all the severe weather warnings.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Might be a while fo I get that lil sprizzzze to ya......it stanks too much rat nair!



Oh lawd. Boil it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Matter of fact, it's out front and I'm on da back poach and it's bout to gag me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jag would be having a fit up here with all the severe weather warnings.



Oh Lawd....he'd be wound up like an 8 day clock!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

pics are making me want to go to the beach even more


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> pics are making me want to go to the beach even more



I'm doin my best!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I saw his little "chest" was cold.


he was funny & pitiful at the same time!


Jeff C. said:


> A couple of pics of Flagler Beach "Dog beach" today! I likes dis beach....nobody there!!
> 
> Jag checkin it out!!!
> 
> Boo was wallerin in da sand, Maggie just chillin as usual. They loved that water too!


Love an "empty" beach!
I've been there before!  Isn't it right up from Daytona??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> he was funny & pitiful at the same time!
> 
> Love an "empty" beach!
> I've been there before!  Isn't it right up from Daytona??



Yes ma'am, just above Ormond which is just above Daytona.


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ...



I pulled up a map, yep, stayed there during Thanksgiving one year to spend time with the ex's aunt & uncle that live in Daytona, we stayed right across from the beach!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

New Smyrna is just south of Daytona Keebs. Went there the other day and liked it too. It's also a drive on beach, but less foreigners.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

I saw a state park right on the road over looking the beach with a campground at Flagler!!! Walk down a boardwalk onto the beach.

Freakin awesome!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Time fo anudder cold'un!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> pics are making me want to go to the beach even more


me too!


Jeff C. said:


> New Smyrna is just south of Daytona Keebs. Went there the other day and liked it too. It's also a drive on beach, but less foreigners.


One of my nieces lives down around there or Ormand Beach, I think North Ormand Beach, she's a teacher & cheer coach, LOVES the beach & posts some of the prettiest sun rise pictures!


----------



## Keebs (May 26, 2015)

Look at the time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Matter of fact, it's out front and I'm on da back poach and it's bout to gag me!!!



Codys friend brought a horseshoe crab home one time.. he was so proud, we let him. His grandma finally ended up buried it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ditto what Crickett said!
> I thought about you when I was on the Chiro's table! He has the "clicker" I call it.......... he'll have you move this arm, squeeze your knees, do this, do that.............. I was thinkin, I can just hear Mill tellin Doc to just click that thing & get done!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Awesome pic Chiefbro !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

I'm gonna get on da twacta and act like I've been werkin all day .. .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

lived in Ormond 3 years of my adult life.   Great place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

This ain't going well, just got off the phone wiff da wife and she axed me had I been drankin, "I said NO>" she said you're lying,  "I can tell..."


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Just swept out Grandpaw's garage.....don't think he ever sweeps/blows it out!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't going well, just got off the phone wiff da wife and she axed me had I been drankin, "I said NO>" she said you're lying,  "I can tell..."



Uh Ohhhh!!! 

 for Quackbro!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Yeah well, that's what all my bro's say when their in twubble . . That was my excuse for not goin to Augusta for her MRI, " I just had too much to do here . . "


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well, that's what all my bro's say when their in twubble . . That was my excuse for not goin to Augusta for her MRI, " I just had too much to do here . . "



I'm stayin outta this one, Quackbro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

You betta git BIZZY!


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Good luck Quack


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Go clean up da kitchen and get suppa started......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Get the vacuum cleaner and duster out!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

When she says why is all of this out? Say, "Honey....I'm tryin, but I can't do everything".


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> When she says why is all of this out? Say, "Honey....I'm tryin, but I can't do everything".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Quackbro scramblin!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Matter of fact, it's out front and I'm on da back poach and it's bout to gag me!!!



Codys friend brought a horseshoe crab home one time.. he was so proud, we let him. His grandma finally ended up buried it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Fixin to fire up some charcoal in da chimney fo some NY strips!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Codys friend brought a horseshoe crab home one time.. he was so proud, we let him. His grandma finally ended up buried it.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great pics cricket. Love seeing them chillen getting raised right.


Thanks Mandy! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dead mole in the skimmer. I ain't dumpin it. Gross.


Eeewww!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Codys friend brought a horseshoe crab home one time.. he was so proud, we let him. His grandma finally ended up buried it.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Codys friend brought a horseshoe crab home one time.. he was so proud, we let him. His grandma finally ended up buried it.


----------



## Crickett (May 26, 2015)

MrsH22 must be posting from her tablet cause she's echoing!


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

She can say that again


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro scramblin!!



He gone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You betta git BIZZY!





Wycliff said:


> Good luck Quack





Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro scramblin!!






Crap. I was bushhawggin some tight spots, then made a lap around the garden, unbeknowst to me there were already runned ova mater cages, I rerunedd ova 'em with the bush hawg runnin.  Good Laaaaaaaaaawd you otta see the mess I got...


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap. I was bushhawggin some tight spots, then made a lap around the garden, unbeknowst to me there were already runned ova mater cages, I rerunedd ova 'em with the bush hawg runnin.  Good Laaaaaaaaaawd you otta see the mess I got...




I bet


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

I hit a old piece of hog fence last year with mine it tangled up in both blades then broke the shear pin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

My big ole Lab decided to take a very large dump where I was bushawggin, I ran ova it with the back tire and was gaggin/heavin, well that's where it all started...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

My wife will believe that  . . ^^^^


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

The things you hide in tall grass so no one will see it


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife will not believe that  . . ^^^^



Fixed it for you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Fixed it for you





Just got off the phone with her, she could NOT stop laffin about the part of the dog crap stikkin on the tire and then landing on my leg.. she don't get the part about 100' feet of mater cages wrapped 'round my bushhawwg..


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Ttyl it's time to G O


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got off the phone with her, she could NOT stop laffin about the part of the dog crap stikkin on the tire and then landing on my leg.. she don't get the part about 100' feet of mater cages wrapped 'round my bushhawwg..



Someone, not me, had left a long piece of electric fence wire in the hay field.   Yep,  wire cutters and grass clippings falling in the eyes for quite a while.  you might need bolt cutters for mater cages.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Ttyl it's time to G O





You shouldn't hafta drank tonight, purtu sho I done drank enuff fo boff of us . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Someone, not me, had left a long piece of electric fence wire in the hay field.   Yep,  wire cutters and grass clippings falling in the eyes for quite a while.  you might need bolt cutters for mater cages.





This ain't gonna be a fun job.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shouldn't hafta drank tonight, purtu sho I done drank enuff fo boff of us . .



surely not.   Is there liquid left in the bottle?   Then ease the pain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

Rekon I should Google how many sq feet per mater cage.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't gonna be a fun job.



Can you drop the blades off and slide them for the tangle?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rekon I should Google how many sq feet per mater cage.



mater cages are round not sq.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> surely not.   Is there liquid left in the bottle?   Then ease the pain.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



you didn't happen to lose the top did you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Tryin not to laugh at Quack!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you didn't happen to lose the top did you?



YeahIdid . .





Jeff C. said:


> Tryin not to laugh at Quack!!!





Shoulda got lost wiff da Jag . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you drop the blades off and slide them for the tangle?





You're a GENIOUS, neva crossed my feeble mind . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin not to laugh at Quack!!!



Don't just laugh, point too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't just laugh, point too.



Ya can't point if ya've done it too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2015)

Steak and baked tater wiff toast went down good!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

It is pouring hera


----------



## Wycliff (May 26, 2015)

Seen this and thought about the driveler


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 27, 2015)

Dang, it is so lonely in here!!!!

Where in the world did everybody run off to????  Hopefully Gobblin might show up soon with a cup or three of some "go-juice" to help me get my eyes open this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2015)

Mernin!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2015)

overslept.   but the coffee is brewed.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Finally got a lil rain last  Between 2 and 3/10. Not much but i'll take it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Oh, and Morning to everyone.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 27, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin, Blood, Mud and Wycliff.

I am sure glad that I had my floaties on last night because every cow within 4 counties were all lined up at the nearest flat rock and they commenced all at once.

I thought that I never would get my head back above water again !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin, Blood, Mud and Wycliff.
> 
> I am sure glad that I had my floaties on last night because every cow within 4 counties were all lined up at the nearest flat rock and they commenced all at once.
> 
> I thought that I never would get my head back above water again !!!!!



Yeah that was definitely a good rain we got yesterday


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2015)

What a beautiful morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2015)

I love cloudy and rainy mornings...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah that was definitely a good rain we got yesterday



drizzled, then poured, then drizzled yesterday evening.  Ended up with 1" in the gauge.    Much needed and it sure is cooler this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 27, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What a beautiful morning!





blood on the ground said:


> I love cloudy and rainy mornings...




Not so much when I am trying my best to get goods delivered today to my customer.  I also have another shipment that is waiting to be processed (about 5 hours or so of hard physical work) and I can't process it with ANY moisture in the atmosphere.  It has to be processed first and then sleeved into plastic and sealed before storing and awaiting delivery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Finally got a lil rain last  Between 2 and 3/10. Not much but i'll take it!!


Got a good soaking at the house!
 Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Got a good soaking at the house!
> Mornin!



I didnt get enuff to make a puddle but def. better than nothing. maybe another 2/10 this afternoon and i'll be happy.


----------



## Crickett (May 27, 2015)

Hey y'all!


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



all hail............



hey Crickett


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

Quang Crickett


----------



## Crickett (May 27, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 27, 2015)

Morning Crickett


----------



## Crickett (May 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Crickett


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

lunch call??
leftova's...........


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

left ova grilt sheekun and karats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

H22 smoked a turkey breast to take to the beach for sammies. I had to try one today to make sure it was A-OK. 

2 more work dayz and 4 more sleeps and we'll be on our way to a little Island slap dab in the MON.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> left ova grilt sheekun and karats





mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 smoked a turkey breast to take to the beach for sammies. I had to try one today to make sure it was A-OK.
> 
> 2 more work dayz and 4 more sleeps and we'll be on our way to a little Island slap dab in the MON.


 that's how Mama used to tell us how long before we got to spend the summer with Papa & Granny!


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 smoked a turkey breast to take to the beach for sammies. I had to try one today to make sure it was A-OK.
> 
> 2 more work dayz and 4 more sleeps and we'll be on our way to a little Island slap dab in the MON.



I grew up in MON but we didn't have no islands


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I grew up in MON but we didn't have no islands


don't tell her, but that place isn't gonna be MON for long, I've been seeing other people taking an interest of that place lately................


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> don't tell her, but that place isn't gonna be MON for long, I've been seeing other people taking an interest of that place lately................



Gilligan's Island?....didn't they make a movie about that place?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> don't tell her, but that place isn't gonna be MON for long, I've been seeing other people taking an interest of that place lately................



Hush yo mouf.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

rydert said:


> Gilligan's Island?....didn't they make a movie about that place?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hush yo mouf.


I swear, saw somethin 'bout it on a friends FB page, and I was like........uuuhhoooohhh, Mandy ain't gonna like that!


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

May not be ya'll type of music, but I really like this song


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> May not be ya'll type of music, but I really like this song



that is my type of music


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> May not be ya'll type of music, but I really like this song


not what I normally listen to, but I liked it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I swear, saw somethin 'bout it on a friends FB page, and I was like........uuuhhoooohhh, Mandy ain't gonna like that!



It is getting really popular. They advertise in a lot of magazines now. Just glad there will NEVA be any highrise hotels and stuff there.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

I've got to find a good place to tent camp near the beach. I promised Lil Wy next time we went camping it would be somewhere the water was warm. He didn't like playing in the cold water in the mountain streams


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is getting really popular. They advertise in a lot of magazines now. Just glad there will NEVA be any highrise hotels and stuff there.





That`s what I like about Apalachicola and The Forgotten Coast. Especially around Apalachicola, Carrabelle, St Marks, and Spring Creek, because there is no more available land for big development since the National Forest runs right up to the edge of town. 

I strongly dislike progress.

And crowds, civilization, towns, cities, people in general....


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is getting really popular. They advertise in a lot of magazines now. Just glad there will NEVA be any highrise hotels and stuff there.


That's a good thing!


Wycliff said:


> I've got to find a good place to tent camp near the beach. I promised Lil Wy next time we went camping it would be somewhere the water was warm. He didn't like playing in the cold water in the mountain streams


I bet that was some coooooold water!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what I like about Apalachicola and The Forgotten Coast. Especially around Apalachicola, Carrabelle, St Marks, and Spring Creek, because there is no more available land for big development since the National Forest runs right up to the edge of town.
> 
> I strongly dislike progress.
> 
> And crowds, civilization, towns, cities, people in general....


 go ahead, tell us your true feelings!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> go ahead, tell us your true feelings!





No, you don`t want me to go that far. Really.  

I`m not even fond of this place anymore.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s what I like about Apalachicola and The Forgotten Coast. Especially around Apalachicola, Carrabelle, St Marks, and Spring Creek, because there is no more available land for big development since the National Forest runs right up to the edge of town.
> 
> I strongly dislike progress.
> 
> And crowds, civilization, towns, cities, people in general....



You would love this place. I GAR-UN-TEE. 1 grocery store and 2 paved roads. That's bout it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I've got to find a good place to tent camp near the beach. I promised Lil Wy next time we went camping it would be somewhere the water was warm. He didn't like playing in the cold water in the mountain streams



I know just the place.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You would love this place. I GAR-UN-TEE. 1 grocery store and 2 paved roads. That's bout it.





Where? Send me a PM if you don`t want to reveal the location.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> No, you don`t want me to go that far. Really.
> 
> I`m not even fond of this place anymore.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I've got to find a good place to tent camp near the beach. I promised Lil Wy next time we went camping it would be somewhere the water was warm. He didn't like playing in the cold water in the mountain streams





Check out Cape San Blas, or any of the State Parks along The Forgotten Coast. Some of the pics I`ve posted here in the last couple of weeks have been of the Cape.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know just the place.





Nicodemus said:


> Where? Send me a PM if you don`t want to reveal the location.



X-2


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Check out Cape San Blas, or any of the State Parks along The Forgotten Coast. Some of the pics I`ve posted here in the last couple of weeks have been of the Cape.



Thanks Nic, will do


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks Nic, will do





Here`s some info.

http://www.visitgulf.com/cape-san-blas



http://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/a...13/st-joseph-peninsula-state-park-daniel.html


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Cape San Blas is beautiful.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

The first two pics are the very western tip of the Cape, like you see it in the link I posted. The last pic is about a mile or so from the tip. The campground is back to the east (left) of the pic. These are from the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

And the ripple and light speck in the water in the last pick down at lower left is a small green sea turtle.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> And the ripple and light speck in the water in the last pick down at lower left is a small green sea turtle.


 that sure is purty!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

It was amazing that Opal didn't didn't wash that part of the coast out in the gulf.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s some info.
> 
> http://www.visitgulf.com/cape-san-blas
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was just on that same site that may be where we go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks, I was just on that same site that may be where we go.



Good fishing down there too!


----------



## rydert (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The first two pics are the very western tip of the Cape, like you see it in the link I posted. The last pic is about a mile or so from the tip. The campground is back to the east (left) of the pic. These are from the last 3 weeks.



 beautiful


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> It was amazing that Opal didn't didn't wash that part of the coast out in the gulf.





I`ll never understand why it didn`t at least turn it into an island. There`s one almighty narrow spot back toward the mainland that you can almost throw a rock across. 

That dadgum Opal like to have worked me to death. I didn`t think we`d ever get Southwest Georgia lit back up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Nic got me wanting to head down that way. Many years ago I fished with my dad somewhere around Indian Pass.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I need a nice place to winter out down there.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nic got me wanting to head down that way. Many years ago I fished with my dad somewhere around Indian Pass.





Stopped by the Indian Pass boat ramp and looked it over last week. Also, Indian Pass Raw Bar is the BEST place to set a spell and drink an ice cold beer and eat the best raw oysters on this earth.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stopped by the Indian Pass boat ramp and looked it over last week. Also, Indian Pass Raw Bar is the BEST place to set a spell and drink an ice cold beer and eat the best raw oysters on this earth.



Now you done it for sure Nic.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I have not been to Indian pass in over 50 years, wonder how much development has changed it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Now you done it for sure Nic.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have not been to Indian pass in over 50 years, wonder how much development has changed it.





Charlie, there`s been very little development around there at all. A few houses along the coast back towards Apalach for a couple of miles, and a few back towards Presnell`s, but that`s it. You would have no trouble recognizing the place.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Bad news though, Charlie, Clayton Oaks restaurant in Carrabelle closed down for good. Liken to have broke my thumpin` gizzard of a heart.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 27, 2015)

Stayed at Indian Pass one time when the boy was little. Had to run up to the napa store in PSJ; IIRC, there was a lil fresh seafood place rite cross the street from it, got lobster tails for $2 each. We ate good that nite


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

Making me want to go worse the more I look at it.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Making me want to go worse the more I look at it.


Me & you both, and you notice, they talkin 'bout it like we ain't already droolin 'bout it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Making me want to go worse the more I look at it.





It`s easy to fall in love with The Forgotten Coast. Mexico Beach on the other hand, is not the quaint fishin` village it was 40 years ago. It got uppity and turned itself in a smaller version of Panama City. Only time I go there now is if I want to just hit the Buoy Line and troll for mackerel. They do have a mighty fine new boat ramp on the canal.

I`m fixin` to check out that ramp on the State park on the Cape, Eagle Harbor. If it`s as good as it looks on Google Earth, That will be my go to ramp from here on out. Closer to everywhere I like to fish, and when bad weather comes up from the southwest like it almost always does, I can hug the north side of the Cape and stay out of the worst of it to get back.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

I'm looking mighty hard at St. Joseph


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Charlie, there`s been very little development around there at all. A few houses along the coast back towards Apalach for a couple of miles, and a few back towards Presnell`s, but that`s it. You would have no trouble recognizing the place.



That sounds good Nic. Several times over the last few years I have tried to trace the paths of my youth and most times, it is a big disappointment. Take the Homosassa river for example. The wife and I spent a full day there trying to find an old fish camp, that sat next to what at the time looked like a man made inlet to the river. My dad and I stayed at that old fish camp a time or two. I think it was like $2.00 a day, so we could not stay long. Never did find it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm looking mighty hard at St. Joseph



Think that is where I would start.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Fernandina Beach is another place I did not recognize. It used to be a few cheap hotels, dinners and bait shops. Now it is multi million dollar condominiums.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Fernandina Beach is another place I did not recognize. It used to be a few cheap hotels, dinners and bait shops. Now it is multi million dollar condominiums.



Really last time I went there was in probably 92-93 and there wasn't hardly anything, I really enjoyed it then


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Fernandina Beach is another place I did not recognize. It used to be a few cheap hotels, dinners and bait shops. Now it is multi million dollar condominiums.





Only places I used to fish on the Atlantic side was Matanzas Inlet below St Augustine, the rocks down from the old Marineland, and Flagler Beach, mostly on the pier. Used to have some fun fishin` those places, especially when the mullet ran at the Matanzas Bridge. Many a time I`d have my cooker set up beside Old Blue, and those mullet would just about still be alive when they got mealed and fried. 

Last time I was there was back in `78. Probably won`t never see that again.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Really last time I went there was in probably 92-93 and there wasn't hardly anything, I really enjoyed it then



Well, I know they had a go cart track bout 30 years ago cause my 9yo son was asked to leave cause he kept wrecking my 11yo son. I think the last time I was there was around 2006.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Here is a recent picture of Fernandina I pulled off the web. I don't remember it being that bad.


images[4].jpg


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Here is a recent picture of Fernandina I pulled off the web. I don't remember it being that bad.
> 
> 
> images[4].jpg





That looks too much like Jacksonville. Last time I was there was in `78 too. Typical of towns, I got lost, so lost I went over the Isiah D Hart Bridge 3 times, goin` the same way all 3 times. Cost me a dime in tolls every pass by, near as I could remember. Tried to ask for directions at the toll booth and the heifer couldn`t speak American.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Afternoon all, gotta knockout 3 nights, then off the weekend !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That looks too much like Jacksonville. Last time I was there was in `78 too. Typical of towns, I got lost, so lost I went over the Isiah D Hart Bridge 3 times, goin` the same way all 3 times. Cost me a dime in tolls every pass by, near as I could remember. Tried to ask for directions at the toll booth and the heifer couldn`t speak American.


bless your heart........ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta knockout 3 nights, then off the weekend !!!



I'm outta here!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart........
> 
> 
> I'm outta here!





When I finally found HWY 17 south, I went to Palatka. And soothed my troubles with a quart of Jack Daniel`s.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2015)

afternoon all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Erybody at the coast but me..


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

Everybody dreaming about the coast but Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Headed to Charleston in a coupla weeks..


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to head to the Gulf in about a month


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Headed to werk . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Everybody dreaming about the coast but Chief



Headin home tomorrow....last day at the beach today. 

I was already lookin at the links/camp sites that Nic posted down on the forgotten coast.


----------



## Wycliff (May 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin home tomorrow....last day at the beach today.
> 
> I was already lookin at the links/camp sites that Nic posted down on the forgotten coast.



Yeah that St. Joseph state park looks nice


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah that St. Joseph state park looks nice



Dang sho does!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2015)

Evening children


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2015)

Roast and taters tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Cabbage n blackeyed peas, pork steak n rice n gravy, kone muffins !!


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

I like the coast.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2015)

I ates a leftova hamburger.

One mo lil fishin excursion fore I leave tomorrow......I spent $$$ on a secret weapon I better catch/land a bass tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody at the coast but me..



Not me, I prefer the mountains.   Going fishing for trout tomorrow if I plan it right.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2015)

Gonna go tie some baits on the rods, ain't got time to do it tomorrow. Need every minute casting tomorrow.


----------



## Laneybird (May 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I ates a leftova hamburger.
> 
> One mo lil fishin excursion fore I leave tomorrow......I spent $$$ on a secret weapon I better catch/land a bass tomorrow.






Ribbitt


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go tie some baits on the rods, ain't got time to do it tomorrow. Need every minute casting tomorrow.





Hook you a 4 finger bream on a strong hook, hang a snap on cork about 2 foot above it and drift it around them lily pads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not me, I prefer the mountains.   Going fishing for trout tomorrow if I plan it right.




I'm gonna hafta get you to carry me trout fishing, never been.  I love fishing the Gulf flats, don't much care for the beach.





Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go tie some baits on the rods, ain't got time to do it tomorrow. Need every minute casting tomorrow.





Throw Gramp's boat in the flats, he'll neva know it !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Hook you a 4 finger bream on a strong hook, hang a snap on cork about 2 foot above it and drift it around them lily pads.





Yessir, that'll werk !!  You can slow troll 'em along the edges too !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, that'll werk !!  You can slow troll 'em along the edges too !!





Love to see that bream come up to the top in a nervous fit.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna go tie some baits on the rods, ain't got time to do it tomorrow. Need every minute casting tomorrow.



Just cast once with that live bait and be patient when your cork goes under.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Love to see that bream come up to the top in a nervous fit.





Yessir it's a cat n mouse game !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 27, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir it's a cat n mouse game !!!



patient cat usually wins.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2015)

Laneybird said:


> Ribbitt



1st thing in the mornin! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hook you a 4 finger bream on a strong hook, hang a snap on cork about 2 foot above it and drift it around them lily pads.



Had the opportunity the other day, don't know why I didn't. Perfect size too, caught several on cricketts.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna hafta get you to carry me trout fishing, never been.  I love fishing the Gulf flats, don't much care for the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably should have, but all the fellas I talked to down there didn't do squat. 20 mph E-ENE wind all week with that High Pressure sittin right off the coast about central Fl.
 



KyDawg said:


> Just cast once with that live bait and be patient when your cork goes under.



Caught one on a bass bait the other day, if I do it again I'm just going to rehook and cast it back out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2015)

BOG, you werkin ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2015)

Happy Thursday to all of you sleepy drivelers.

Looks like everybody is still asleep for sure now but it looks like all of you must be going fishing later today too.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BOG, you werkin ??



Yep ... Like a dog to! Dang new hire is killing me with his lack of everything!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Mornin guyz, gotta meeting . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

Quack headed to a meeting  





BOG sorry to hear the newbie is not pulling their share

EE,  tomorrow looks drier


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep ... Like a dog to! Dang new hire is killing me with his lack of everything!!




Blood it looks like you need to have a talk with your new co-worker and break out your whips and chains and see if you can't whip this idget into shape. If he can't "cut the mustard", then the bosses should send him on to other pastures and soon too!!! It is a real pain in the rear to have someone that is newly hired and they just can't perform their required duties. This creates a lot of extra work for current employees to have to pick up the slack. My Texas girlfriend has encountered that twice within the past 2 years now and her bosses hired these two idiots and never gave her any input into hiring a new person to work with her. The sad thing is that I have known her boss from way back in the 1970's because he and I worked for the same company and he wasn't worth a flip back then. I told her that I need to be the boss at for just 1 day as I would fire her boss first and then fire 50 percent of their employees because all they want is a paycheck without doing any work for it. You bet your sweet bippy that after the first day, the remaining 50 percent would be working like they should and hoping that they would still have a job for the second week.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack headed to a meeting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack has more meetings than Al and Jesse do as they are scheming against the rest of the country each week.  


Gobblin, if today and tomorrow ends up being like yesterday, then I am going over to Quack's house and do my best to find one of those really BIG bottles of his and loose the top, then commence to dranking, dranking, and dranking some more just to forget my problems!!!    Heck, I might even jump on his bushhog and do my best to destroy lots of tomato cages while I am at it too.

I need to do a lot of work today but I am just too tired to get my rear in gear to complete all of this physical work today as I am still hurting from yesterday's activity.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2015)

EE, ain't nothing I can do about his lazy hind end... He is a hand pick from the New manager that I have told y'all about! Both are equally stupid!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> EE, ain't nothing I can do about his lazy hind end... He is a hand pick from the New manager that I have told y'all about! Both are equally stupid!




Oh, I forgot that your bosses name is FRICK and this new employee is named FRACK !!!

I see this kind of thing happening all too often unfortunately.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2015)

Mornin`, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

Mornin Folks............ going to the Chiro again here in a few then slippin off to Wally World to get some stuff for co-workers party tomorrow.............


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Good morning, computers are down at work today now I'm on my stupid phone


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks............ going to the Chiro again here in a few then slippin off to Wally World to get some stuff for co-workers party tomorrow.............






My hubby's birthday is tomorrow. I gotta bake him some cupcakes. Gotta go get tags for the cars today. At least I only have to pay $20 per tag this time around.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

good morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

Tried to beat the rain trimming the grass with the string trimmer--didn't.   At least it was just a drizzle but sure gets the shoes and pants legs wet.   

morning Ms.H22, crickett, mudro, keebs, Nic


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Morning to you too GW


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> My hubby's birthday is tomorrow. I gotta bake him some cupcakes. Gotta go get tags for the cars today. At least I only have to pay $20 per tag this time around.



Somebody has new cars/trucks

Can't hide money!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning to you too GW



Wy, you working or headed for pillow time?


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Somebody has new cars/trucks
> 
> Can't hide money!!



No No  We paid the the taxes on them when we had the option to do that & from here on out the tags are suppose to only be $20. Mine's a 2012 & his is a '99....I think. He bought it used a few months ago.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

Welp, Chiro said it was a pinched nerve........... left arm was going numb............. he said I *almost* waiting too long, coulda done some serious nerve damage......... 
Got some *secret* shopping done for the party tomorrow though!


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Welp, Chiro said it was a pinched nerve........... left arm was going numb............. he said I *almost* waiting too long, coulda done some serious nerve damage.........
> Got some *secret* shopping done for the party tomorrow though!



Dang Keebs. My mama has that same problem only the Chiro can't fix her's.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Dang Keebs. My mama has that same problem only the Chiro can't fix her's.


I feel for her............ he said if it had just been pain that would have told him the nerve was working, but with it going numb, the nerve wasn't working..........  NOT what I need going on right now!


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I feel for her............ he said if it had just been pain that would have told him the nerve was working, but with it going numb, the nerve wasn't working..........  NOT what I need going on right now!



 I sowwy...


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks............ going to the Chiro again here in a few then slippin off to Wally World to get some stuff for co-workers party tomorrow.............



Hope you enjoy your trip to Cairo Keebs, I heard there was a good seafood restaurant down there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I feel for her............ he said if it had just been pain that would have told him the nerve was working, but with it going numb, the nerve wasn't working..........  NOT what I need going on right now!



not what you need anytime really.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you enjoy your trip to Cairo Keebs, I heard there was a good seafood restaurant down there.


I ain't.......... wait.............  neva mind........... idjit


gobbleinwoods said:


> not what you need anytime really.


true, true.........


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Poke chops and taters


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Com'on 7 o'clock


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers.
If i sleep on my back, both my arms go to sleep. its aggravating.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

My wife and 3 of the ladies she used to work with are gone today  to eat lunch and go to a movie. What she expect me to do for Dinner over here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I feel for her............ he said if it had just been pain that would have told him the nerve was working, but with it going numb, the nerve wasn't working..........  NOT what I need going on right now!





KyDawg said:


> My wife and 3 of the ladies she used to work with are gone today  to eat lunch and go to a movie. What she expect me to do for Dinner over here.



tater tots


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife and 3 of the ladies she used to work with are gone today  to eat lunch and go to a movie. What she expect me to do for Dinner over here.



Maybe you should call her and tell her to come back and make you something then she can go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife and 3 of the ladies she used to work with are gone today  to eat lunch and go to a movie. What she expect me to do for Dinner over here.



left overs?


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Put your foot down, tell her you ain't taking it


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

I told her if she stay here and cook my dinner, I would take her to see a movie one day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I feel for her............ he said if it had just been pain that would have told him the nerve was working, but with it going numb, the nerve wasn't working..........  NOT what I need going on right now!





mudracing101 said:


> Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers.
> If i sleep on my back, both my arms go to sleep. its aggravating.


wait. what


KyDawg said:


> My wife and 3 of the ladies she used to work with are gone today  to eat lunch and go to a movie. What she expect me to do for Dinner over here.


can o sardines and soda crackers oughta fix ya right up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Sardines, I don't want no stinking sardines, I want some pork chops and taters and gravy and biscuits. She didn't leave no no ice tea either.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Working man need his food.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Welp, Chiro said it was a pinched nerve........... left arm was going numb............. he said I *almost* waiting too long, coulda done some serious nerve damage.........
> Got some *secret* shopping done for the party tomorrow though!






 Why you got to be so stubborn and mule headed, huh?? Don`t you know to go to the doctor when you got ailments like that?  

Hardheaded and ornery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Sardines, I don't want no stinking sardines, I want some pork chops and taters and gravy and biscuits. She didn't leave no no ice tea either.



PBR oughta do it. Goes good with sardines and soda crackers.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2015)

It's going to be a bad day/night... Went to bed at 10 and I'm wide awake at 1...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> wait. What



if i go to sleep on my back my arms go numb.....it will wake me up and i have to sleep on one side or the other.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I told her if she stay here and cook my dinner, I would take her to see a movie one day.



Boss , when my wive works and dont fix any supper, i heat up a can of boiled pnuts and drank cold beer. Great supper.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> if i go to sleep on my back my arms go numb.....it will wake me up and i have to sleep on one side or the other.



I know what you meant, silly

Woke up this mornin and could pick up my coffee cup. Musta slept on my wrist wrong.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what you meant, silly
> 
> Woke up this mornin and could pick up my coffee cup. Musta slept on my wrist wrong.



So.......normally you wake up and you can't pick-up your coffee cup?????  Odd..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> So.......normally you wake up and you can't pick-up your coffee cup?????  Odd..........



CouldN'T


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> CouldN'T



Well......why didn't you say that to begin with?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Well......why didn't you say that to begin with?



I did. I just type faster than the computer can think. 
Happens all the time.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> So.......normally you wake up and you can't pick-up your coffee cup?????  Odd..........


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers.
> If i sleep on my back, both my arms go to sleep. its aggravating.


 that could be a pinched nerve and/or carpal tunnel, need to be checked out........... fo real!


mudracing101 said:


> tater tots


how is tater tots gonna help me!??!


KyDawg said:


> Working man need his food.


you're retired, you don't work no mo!


Nicodemus said:


> Why you got to be so stubborn and mule headed, huh?? Don`t you know to go to the doctor when you got ailments like that?
> 
> Hardheaded and ornery.


I AM going to the doc!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> CouldN'T





hdm03 said:


> Well......why didn't you say that to begin with?














I needed that!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's going to be a bad day/night... Went to bed at 10 and I'm wide awake at 1...


turn the fan on...........


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> turn the fan on...........



he said he couldn't sleep....he didn't say he was hot.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> he said he couldn't sleep....he didn't say he was hot.....



That's what I was thinkin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

Blood=hard days night.


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2015)

prayers sent Blood......


----------



## rydert (May 28, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife and 3 of the ladies she used to work with are gone today  to eat lunch and go to a movie. What she expect me to do for Dinner over here.



You got 2 hands fixit yo self!  


Keebs said:


> turn the fan on...........



Yep....they'd put me to sleep in no time.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

rydert said:


> he said he couldn't sleep....he didn't say he was hot.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I was thinkin.


 you two......... fan=sleep! sheesh


Crickett said:


> You got 2 hands fixit yo self!
> 
> 
> Yep....they'd put me to sleep in no time.


 double ditto!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

sleep=pitch black dark, zero noise and cold.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

Bout time for me to GIT!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

bye Mrs. Hornet, fan =good sleep, tater tots are good for everything, i aint got time or money for that keebs,
 y'all get all that??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

Jeffro just come thru Tifton, he blew the horn, beep beep


----------



## Da Possum (May 28, 2015)

i bet he stopped at the park


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro just come thru Tifton, he blew the horn, beep beep





hdm03 said:


> i bet he stopped at the park



da beauty overtook him to,2,tu,also


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sleep=pitch black dark, FAN noise and cold.


fixed it for you..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout time for me to GIT!


Later!


mudracing101 said:


> bye Mrs. Hornet, fan =good sleep, tater tots are good for everything, i aint got time or money for that keebs,
> y'all get all that??


check!



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro just come thru Tifton, he blew the horn, beep beep


I heard it here too.......... well, thru my phone............


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> You got 2 hands fixit yo self!



Why I never in my life.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 28, 2015)

She aint been trained right Boss


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why I never in my life.


spoiled brat!


mudracing101 said:


> She aint been trained right Boss


YOU ain't trained! Where's the cooler, I got an extra case to put in there!
Later Ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

Keebs said:


> spoiled brat!
> 
> YOU ain't trained! Where's the cooler, I got an extra case to put in there!
> Later Ya'll!



Why do you want to put a knife in the cooler?

ttyl keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Gettin to be "that" time . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin to be "that" time . .



Why yes it is 1 mo howa and I go home


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why I never in my life.






Keebs said:


> spoiled brat!


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Looks like I am gonna miss supper too. I aim to get some things changed around here when she gets home.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like I am gonna miss supper too. I aim to get some things changed around here when she gets home.


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

Look y'all I found KyDawg


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Look y'all I found KyDawg


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

That was very hurtful Crikit.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2015)

Home Sweet Home!!!

Car is unloaded, clothes unpacked, everything put away. 

Got 2 exits from the house and just as I figured(and warned Mizt & Jag) gridlock on the interstate at the usual site as always. So, I peeled off at the 1st exit I come to and everything was hunky dory until MizT said, "we have to swing by Kroger to pick up Jags prescription". Had to get back in the gridlock on the surface streets in McDonough at traffic time with a wreck on the insterstate. 

Needless to say.......IRISH!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2015)

They joy of living in metro-ATL


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2015)

One more rant post 

4 early mornings of bass fishing in one of the best bass fishing locations in the world, and all I could manage was a 12" dink and a bream on a bass bait, plus about 4-5 small bream on crickets. Just wasn't meant to be I reckon.

I'm disappointed in my results with fishing, but overall we had a great time!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They joy of living in metro-ATL



Bless yo heart.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2015)

Chiefbro, welcome back to the slow-paced rat race of metro ATL interstates.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 28, 2015)

Getting things together for the beach.i Finally got excited. The poor girl dog just lost her brother and she is seeing the bags and boxes. She was crying. Literally. She has no clue we would neva leave her behind. Rules will be broken. Shhhh. Don't tell.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Hey Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless yo heart.



Hold that thought til you get back from the beach! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chiefbro, welcome back to the slow-paced rat race of metro ATL interstates.



Thanks......I couldn't stand being gone from all the rude driving idjits round here! 



KyDawg said:


> Hey Chief.



Hey Charlie, thought about you today while driving through South Ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like I am gonna miss supper too. I aim to get some things changed around here when she gets home.




Be sure and let us know how that goes fo ya whenever you're able . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!!!
> 
> Car is unloaded, clothes unpacked, everything put away.
> 
> ...





Grrrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

That's why I stay away from Atlanter


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's why I stay away from Atlanter





It's been ova 11yrs since I've been there, don't plan on going anytime soon, or EVA !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

I had to ride close to it when I went to Gulf Shores


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Carried the wife on her 40th to see Sugarland and Toby Keith.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2015)

Saw about a 12' gator this mornin, I was runnin purty fast and by the time I stopped and grabbed my phone he sunk out of sight.

Grandpaw's quaint lil Winter home!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

nice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Sweet Chiefbro, Sinclair would be proud of his yard !!


----------



## Crickett (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was very hurtful Crikit.



I'm sorry.......




But admit it....it was funny!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> nice





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sweet Chiefbro, Sinclair would be proud of his yard !!



Right after he bought it, the first time MizT, Jag, and I went down there you couldn't see those front windows or the front door due to those shrubs and trees. 

I went to Home Depot and bought pruners, hedge trimmers, etc. and cleaned it all up for him for about 5 mornings til about noon each day until it got too hot. Then we would jump in the car and go to the beach.

I think we had about 20-30 bags of debris and about another 20 or better bundles of long stuff I tied up for the city to pickup.


----------



## KyDawg (May 28, 2015)

Chief's Granpaw = rich.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Chief's Granpaw = rich.





That's whut I wuz thankin, Chief's Granpaw shoulda hired some Messicans to do all that werk.


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's whut I wuz thankin, Chief's Granpaw shoulda hired some Messicans to do all that werk.



Chief was cheaper


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief was cheaper





Doubtful . . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 28, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doubtful . . .



Your probably right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Your probably right





Chiefbro werkz fo beer, likker and groceries, liked to had broke Granpaw.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

BOGbro still breaking in the rookie . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2015)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Quack.  I think you are right as BOG has been working mighty hard trying to keep a step ahead of his co-worker who doesn't know "squat" it seems.


What's this I hear about you and Ms Dawn going to see Toby Keith and Sugarland.  Man, that is awesome.  I love listening to Toby as I swear that he must have wrote some of his songs about me.  Especially, his song titled, "I Ain't As Good As I Once Was."  I promise that you will laugh your tail off if you see the video that goes along with this song too.  I always listen to his music when I am flying and I bet those people sitting near me must wonder why I have such a smile on my face at the time too.  

Gobblin must be swimming in the trout streams this morning.  Sure hope that he floats some of his coffee down the streams on down this way this morning so that I can get these sleep monsters out of my eyes soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Chiefbro sure picked the right grandpa.

bog must be as busy as a one-armed paper hanger.

hoq about ready to pack up for the evening.

EE needed an eye opener. 

So here it is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

'Mornin Uncle Mike !!



Whatchu washin this mornin ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Mornin Gobblinbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Awwwwww Hail, somebody crown da Quack!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

morning/good night to you too Quackbro


----------



## Nugefan (May 29, 2015)

Happy Friday ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Happy Friday ....





Never call me again . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never call me again . .



What's the problem big fella?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2015)

Another day .... And another screwup by my apprentice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Another day .... And another screwup by my apprentice!



did he burn up something impotent?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What's the problem big fella?




Andy sent me a PM asking me to call him, then he told me a stomach lurching story right befo I was fixin to eat.. 






blood on the ground said:


> Another day .... And another screwup by my apprentice!





That's why I like werkin right by myself in the MON .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin Uncle Mike !!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu washin this mornin ??



Well, I can not tell a lie.  Washed a load of blue jeans first and they are in the dryer now and I am washing a load of socks now.  Of course, I haven't washed any clothes since I got back from last weekend trip to Charlotte.  Still got a load of underwear to get washed today as well.  


I was thinking that You and Toby might get hooked up and you could go on tour with them because you would fit in just fine with his group !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I can not tell a lie.  Washed a load of blue jeans first and they are in the dryer now and I am washing a load of socks now.  Of course, I haven't washed any clothes since I got back from last weekend trip to Charlotte.  Still got a load of underwear to get washed today as well.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that You and Toby might get hooked up and you could go on tour with them because you would fit in just fine with his group !!!





I was thru with Toby when I found out he was a big Obama supporter. 



I'd rather tour with Willie !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Good Friday all you day walkers,  come on BOG let's head to the house !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2015)

Good Morning Gobblin, BOG, and Nuge.

Quack are you going to take the rest of today off and start dranking again while you chop up some more tomato cages with your bushhog?????  If you are, I will send the news crew on over and you can be the star of the 6 PM newscast today!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was thru with Toby when I found out he was a big Obama supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather tour with Willie !!




Hey, I like your second choice a bunch too.



Ya'll have a good day as I am out of here for now too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Cool morning in the mtns.   Should be grabbing the chain saw and clearing brush but need some motivation.


----------



## Nugefan (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Andy sent me a PM asking me to call him, then he told me a stomach lurching story right befo I was fixin to eat..
> .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Chief's Granpaw = rich.





Hooked On Quack said:


> That's whut I wuz thankin, Chief's Granpaw shoulda hired some Messicans to do all that werk.





Wycliff said:


> Chief was cheaper





Hooked On Quack said:


> Doubtful . . .





Wycliff said:


> Your probably right





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro werkz fo beer, likker and groceries, liked to had broke Granpaw.



Grandpaw will go buy a $125,000.00 house in Florida, a boat, and an SUV to pull it with, but had me shorten the time on each watering zone of irrigation by a couple of mins to save a coupla bucks on water bill.  

  

As squeaky as he is, he does pay well though.....I got a key to that house, boat, and SUV!!! 


Mornin yall!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Grandpaw will go buy a $125,000.00 house in Florida, a boat, and an SUV to pull it with, but had me shorten the time on each watering zone of irrigation by a couple of mins to save a coupla bucks on water bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watching those pennies add up to house in Floridah.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Watching those pennies add up to house in Floridah.



They kill ya on water down there, for real.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

They also charge you for the sewage (gals used) going out. They do that here in McDonough also. 

I don't know if it's just the city limits, but my brother lives in the city limits and when he was renovating his old home he had 2 new meters put in-1 for the house and 1 for his irrigation. He only pays sewage on the house meter, not the irrigation meter.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2015)

I'm dragging this Mernin! I've had to keep facilities running all by myself before but this is the first time I've had to do it and baby sit someone all at the same time! 
This kid is going to get seriously hurt or hurt someone else.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm dragging this Mernin! I've had to keep facilities running all by myself before but this is the first time I've had to do it and baby sit someone all at the same time!
> This kid is going to get seriously hurt or hurt someone else.....



No bueno, blood!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm dragging this Mernin! I've had to keep facilities running all by myself before but this is the first time I've had to do it and baby sit someone all at the same time!
> This kid is going to get seriously hurt or hurt someone else.....



If it has to be let it be he.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

co-worker's last 1/2 day.............. but throwing her a surprise this afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

MORNIN!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin.....today is my Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MORNIN!


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Off for seben dayz starting today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Off for seben dayz starting today



9 for me. 
I'monna do a back flip this afternoon instead of a cannonball.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

MizT and I have the weekend alone, and Jag has a getaway weekend from us. Jag is playing in a SO volleyball tournament this weekend up at Emory and staying in the dorms with team. We're gonna leave him be and just let him have fun with teammates!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Off for seben dayz starting today





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 9 for me.
> I'monna do a back flip this afternoon instead of a cannonball.





Jeff C. said:


> MizT and I have the weekend alone, and Jag has a getaway weekend from us. Jag is playing in a SO volleyball tournament this weekend up at Emory and staying in the dorms with team. We're gonna leave him be and just let him have fun with teammates!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT and I have the weekend alone, and Jag has a getaway weekend from us. Jag is playing in a SO volleyball tournament this weekend up at Emory and staying in the dorms with team. We're gonna leave him be and just let him have fun with teammates!



Go Jag!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Jag has left the building, MizT went to drop him off at the rec center to ride up with the team.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag has left the building, MizT went to drop him off at the rec center to ride up with the team.



so what ya doin' wid usef?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Off for seben dayz starting today





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 9 for me.
> I'monna do a back flip this afternoon instead of a cannonball.



Not at the paying job but I am sure still working.  Chain saw and brush pile fire going.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> so what ya doin' wid usef?



Nada dadgum thing at the moment!!! 

Reckon I'll be cuttin up a good sized limb later on today too that came down while we were gone.


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Cleaning out the carports, using them for a catch-all has caught everything


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Cleaning out the carports, using them for a catch-all has caught everything



Know the feeling, my garage has become a catch all.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2015)

Morning, Friday is here. Got alot of work to do this weekend.


----------



## Nugefan (May 29, 2015)

Gonna go see Dave Matthews at Lakewood Sat evening ......

may have an adult beverage or 2 ....


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

Lunch Call!!!!!
Harvey's fried sheekun, brocli casserole, fried okry & a roll oh & sweet tea!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Gonna go see Dave Matthews at Lakewood Sat evening ......
> 
> may have an adult beverage or 2 ....


that sounds good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Gonna go see Dave Matthews at Lakewood Sat evening ......
> 
> may have an adult beverage or 2 ....



 Tell him I said HEY!. He'll know what I mean. 
My FAV.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Lunch Call!!!!!
> Harvey's fried sheekun, brocli casserole, fried okry & a roll oh & sweet tea!



You won!
Sweet n sour cheekun and flied rice.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Waitin on MizT to get back from droppin Jag off and grocery sto....I'z gettin hungry!


----------



## Nugefan (May 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good!



fo sho ....




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell him I said HEY!. He'll know what I mean.
> My FAV.



I'll holla and tell him ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on MizT to get back from droppin Jag off and grocery sto....I'z gettin hungry!



So MizT is better trained than Boss's wife.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2015)

Been off since 1130.  Going to get gage in cordele and start my weekend


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2015)

Hey there Nancy!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been off since 1130.  Going to get gage in cordele and start my weekend



Thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

bOOM bOOM!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey there Nancy!!



NOW you show up.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2015)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You won!
> Sweet n sour cheekun and flied rice.


I'd've traded ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on MizT to get back from droppin Jag off and grocery sto....I'z gettin hungry!


you're a good cook...............


gobbleinwoods said:


> So MizT is better trained than Boss's wife.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been off since 1130.  Going to get gage in cordele and start my weekend


 and you're JUST NOW checking in!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2015)

Been riding Around paying bills.  Bittersweet trip.  Gotta  turn in the last of my divorce papers but o get gage early.
Iv missed my Gon family like crazy


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Lunch Call!!!!!
> Harvey's fried sheekun, brocli casserole, fried okry & a roll oh & sweet tea!



Hope you left some for Harvey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

H22 does vacation list just like his grocery list.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2015)

That's a good looking list!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Aftenoon Pops!!!



Keebs said:


> I'd've traded ya!
> 
> you're a good cook...............
> 
> ...



I needs sumpin to cook...... 

Gonna grill somethin tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 does vacation list just like his grocery list.



Everybody needs a box!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Been riding Around paying bills.  Bittersweet trip.  Gotta  turn in the last of my divorce papers but o get gage early.
> Iv missed my Gon family like crazy



 We sure have missed you too.

Ya'll gonna be missin me next week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody needs a box!



Did you see the grocery list
It said...............FOOD.


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2015)

Hey hfh.


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Afternoon Louie


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Can't forget your box or food


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2015)

lol's


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Can't forget your box or food



or the duck blind


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you left some for Harvey.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> We sure have missed you too.
> 
> Ya'll gonna be missin me next week.


sho will..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 29, 2015)

Just gave gage some coke.  I loled at his reaction.  Frowned then laughed.  Silly boy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just gave gage some coke.  I loled at his reaction.  Frowned then laughed.  Silly boy



 Them bubbles felt funny.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Bout that time. Ya'll have a goot won.
Ya'll don't lol at me if I try to post from the I-pad.
Reminder: Belmont Stakes next Saturday!

Now, lemme go practice my back flip.


----------



## Crickett (May 29, 2015)

Jurassic Smash Blizzard = Awesome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Vava has officially begun. Been waiting all year for this.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2015)

Ya`ll want something good to eat on Friday and you around in God`s Country, stop by the Farm House in Dawson and get you a smoked mullet plate with cheese grits and fried taters. It comes with pickled peppers and melted butter. Dadgum shore fit to eat. 

Louie, hope you and your boy doin` well. 

Miss Crickett, ice cold A&W root beer is good right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

keebsiskneedeepinpartyrightnow.


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Well the carport is cleaned up, pool is vacuumed, and I'm tired


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Safe travels Chris and Mandy !! 



Last one !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vava has officially begun. Been waiting all year for this.



Yep safe travels and yall have a Great time Mr & Mrsh22!!





Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll want something good to eat on Friday and you around in God`s Country, stop by the Farm House in Dawson and get you a smoked mullet plate with cheese grits and fried taters. It comes with pickled peppers and melted butter. Dadgum shore fit to eat.
> 
> Louie, hope you and your boy doin` well.
> 
> Miss Crickett, ice cold A&W root beer is good right now.



Dawson must be in South Ga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Dawson =s NW of Albany


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawson =s NW of Albany





Yep. Quack, them mullet were swimmin` yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Quack, them mullet were swimmin` yesterday.





I got the flat's fever BAD brother !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawson =s NW of Albany



Can you get there from here?





Or do I even want to!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chris and Mandy !!
> 
> 
> 
> Last one !!



Yall come on


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got the flat's fever BAD brother !!!



You and me both!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

I just got fishing fever


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Well the guy I bought my LTZ from wants to buy it back, I found a really sharp GMC Denalli truck that I wouldn't mind having . . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well the guy I bought my LTZ from wants to buy it back, I found a really sharp GMC Denalli truck that I wouldn't mind having . . .





Well there you go you wanted to sell it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well there you go you wanted to sell it





Kinda/sorta/not really . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

changed your mind


----------



## KyDawg (May 29, 2015)

I want to go to Dawson and get some of that smoked mullet. Why do yall keep reminding me of things I miss about South Georgia?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> changed your mind





I dunno Wybro, my truck Blue Books for ova $30k, Denalli Books for $18,400, and he's holding steady at 20k.



All mining operations are down and will be til next Thursday, got some serious maintenance going on at the Blunger..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I want to go to Dawson and get some of that smoked mullet. Why do yall keep reminding me of things I miss about South Georgia?





It`s still sleepy, laid back, quiet, peaceful, and almighty nice down here in the Genteel South, Charlie.


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno Wybro, my truck Blue Books for ova $30k, Denalli Books for $18,400, and he's holding steady at 20k.
> 
> 
> 
> All mining operations are down and will be til next Thursday, got some serious maintenance going on at the Blunger..



sounds like you need to keep the BEAST it has everything a Denali has except a 6.0l and that's not that big of a deal. And you know nothing is wrong with your truck who knows what's hiding in someone else's truck


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Sent you something on FB Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> sounds like you need to keep the BEAST it has everything a Denali has except a 6.0l and that's not that big of a deal. And you know nothing is wrong with your truck who knows what's hiding in someone else's truck



It's my nephews truck and he's more peculiar than me.  Not liking the all wheel drive all the time too much, but it's been proven to be fine, he needs to come down at least $1k.




Wycliff said:


> Sent you something on FB Quack




Can't get FB at werk..


----------



## Wycliff (May 29, 2015)

Switch the beast to auto and you have 4 wheel all the time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Switch the beast to auto and you have 4 wheel all the time





Believe it, or not my truck gets 15-16 mpg .   I've never had the Beast in 4wd . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Eye rectum eye'm gonna go read my book, started out kinda slow, but is getting good...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Just watched "American Sniper", purty good movie.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

I probably could've caught a 5 gal. bucketful of mullet while on the St. Johns. Sounds like I should have, I've never eaten them, but have eaten salt water mullet a couple of times fried.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just watched "American Sniper", purty good movie.



Been wantin to see that.




Jeff C. said:


> I probably could've caught a 5 gal. bucketful of mullet while on the St. Johns. Sounds like I should have, I've never eaten them, but have eaten salt water mullet a couple of times fried.





Smoked Mullet is really good, and makes some awesome dip, not too crazy 'bout it fried.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

I asked my guide (been guiding for 50yrs, dead now) why Mullet jumped all the time, his reply??  "Cause they can..."


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been wantin to see that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chatted with some Old black fellas down there at the park and boat ramp where i was puttin in and they were catchin'em purty good off the bank.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I asked my guide (been guiding for 50yrs, dead now) why Mullet jumped all the time, his reply??  "Cause they can..."


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2015)

Gonna call it a night......knock this last'un out Quackbro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna call it a night......knock this last'un out Quackbro!!





I got it Chief, thankin 'bout either going to see the Billy boyz hawg hunt tomorrow, or going to look at a truck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got it Chief, thankin 'bout either going to see the Billy boyz hawg hunt tomorrow, or going to look at a truck.



at 20k you are giving the beast away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

With it down for maintenance do you even have to bump the line once a night?

Seems early on a Saturday morning but the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> at 20k you are giving the beast away.





Ain't NO WAY, that's what he wants for his Denalli, it books for $18,400. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> With it down for maintenance do you even have to bump the line once a night?
> 
> Seems early on a Saturday morning but the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.





Yessir, according to what grade of Kaolin slip that's in the ppl it has to be bumped every 8 or 12 hrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

Wonder if Blood killed his helper last night, or vice versa... 


Prayers for Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Blood killed his helper last night, or vice versa...
> 
> 
> Prayers for Bloodbro.



We've all had that co-worker who didn't co in any shape or form.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We've all had that co-worker who didn't co in any shape or form.





CMC's my co-worker, he ain't much good fo nuttin either, cept fo passin gas, sleepin and eatin.


Dang, kinda reminds me of myself ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> CMC's my co-worker, he ain't much good fo nuttin either, cept fo passin gas, sleepin and eatin.
> 
> 
> Dang, kinda reminds me of myself ..



CMC hasn't ever got anyone hurt except maybe for bailing out of the truck after a green gas eruption.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> CMC hasn't ever got anyone hurt except maybe for bailing out of the truck after a green gas eruption.





He takes Beano now.


I haven't told Charlie yet, but if bossman okays it, dayshift man is carrying him to the vet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He takes Beano now.
> 
> 
> I haven't told Charlie yet, but if bossman okays it, dayshift man is carrying him to the vet.



Going to the vet usually has bad implications.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to the vet usually has bad implications.





My crazy lil black girl LOVES going to the vet, everybody up there's cray cray about her !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

Let's see, EE washed a pair of blue jeans yesterday, wonder what's on the agenda today, mebbe a sock ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

Gonna wrap thangs up here and get ready to head to da shak !!  Looks like we're close to the 1000 mark, GW do the honors and start a new one !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna wrap thangs up here and get ready to head to da shak !!  Looks like we're close to the 1000 mark, GW do the honors and start a new one !!



Someone who will go unnamed didn't like the music I selected on the last one I started.    

What truck are you looking at today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Someone who will go unnamed didn't like the music I selected on the last one I started.
> 
> What truck are you looking at today?





Who might be the "unnamed" one ??? 



My nephew's got a super sharp black GMC Denalli, 2" lift,  good lookin tires and rims and loaded with the 6.0 motor he's holding for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2015)

If EE wakes up today it'll be 8yrs and a day since his heart attack !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If EE wakes up today it'll be 8yrs and a day since his heart attack !!



He be's checking the obits as we type.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's see, EE washed a pair of blue jeans yesterday, wonder what's on the agenda today, mebbe a sock ??





gobbleinwoods said:


> He be's checking the obits as we type.





Washing underwear this morning as that will complete my washing this week!!!

blue Jeans - check
shirts - check
socks - check
underwear - check  

And Thank Goodness, my name is NOT on the Obituary page this morning as I got an extra couple of hours of sleep.


Now someone can lock this one down and I can jump ship and get into that new fresh smelling driveler for a few days.

Thanks guys for your comments.


----------

